# Australia is looking for help, they can't help themselves



## Burgermeister

Right, you knockers, stop bleating about Americans and their guns. Our guns are the only thing stopping what's going on there, here.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Australia- 187,041 covid  cases...............1873 deaths.
US- 47, 693,516 covid cases..............780,775 deaths.

So, what did your gun stop?


----------



## Mac-7

Smokin' OP said:


> Australia- 187,041 covid  cases...............1873 deaths.
> US- 47, 693,516 covid cases..............780,775 deaths.
> 
> So, what did your gun stop?


What do guns have to do with the CCP virus?


----------



## Anomalism

That video could not have tried any harder to play on my emotions if you had put a gun to its head.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Smokin' OP said:


> Australia- 187,041 covid  cases...............1873 deaths.
> US- 47, 693,516 covid cases..............780,775 deaths.
> 
> So, what did your gun stop?


Whoosh.........................................

I guess you really are that dense.

Back on ignore for you.


----------



## eagle1462010

Burgermeister said:


> Right, you knockers, stop bleating about Americans and their guns. Our guns are the only thing stopping what's going on there, here.


Sorry Australia.........we are a little busy dealing with Fascist pricks in our own Nation at the moment.  

No Coral Sea to save your asses for a while.

Just say No and fight back for a change.............hmmm  ...........


----------



## Anomalism

eagle1462010 said:


> Sorry Australia.........we are a little busy dealing with Fascist pricks in our own Nation at the moment.
> 
> No Coral Sea to save your asses for a while.
> 
> Just say No and fight back for a change.............hmmm  ...........


All it takes is looking at the production choices to see that this video is trying to manipulate the shit out of you. Dramatic music, sad woman pleading for help with a pained look on her face. If this video had a point to make it lost me the moment it outed itself as shameless propaganda.


----------



## gipper

Smokin' OP said:


> Australia- 187,041 covid  cases...............1873 deaths.
> US- 47, 693,516 covid cases..............780,775 deaths.
> 
> So, what did your gun stop?


You clearly missed the point.


----------



## B. Kidd

Aussie's turned out to worse than Eurotrash!
Crocodile Dundee turned out just to be a false image.


----------



## eagle1462010

Anomalism said:


> All it takes is looking at the production choices to see that this video is trying to manipulate the shit out of you. Dramatic music, sad woman pleading for help with a pained look on her face. If this video had a point to make it lost me the moment it outed itself as shameless propaganda.


Actually she is warning us.  They went postal over there over Covid.  So did New Zealand.


----------



## eagle1462010

NRMA calls for ban on sale of gas guzzlers by 2030
					

Other countries have announced plans to phase out petrol and diesel cars and the NRMA says it is now time for Australia to catch up.




					www.abc.net.au
				




Newsome is trying the same in Mexifornia by 2035.


----------



## RodISHI

I have some friends over there. Reports of officials locking people out of their bank accounts and stealing their homes. They are fighting back but their tyrants are worse at the moment than ours.


----------



## hjmick

Smokin' OP said:


> Australia- 187,041 covid  cases...............1873 deaths.
> US- 47, 693,516 covid cases..............780,775 deaths.
> 
> So, what did your gun stop?



Talk about missing the point...


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

B. Kidd said:


> Aussie's turned out to worse than Eurotrash!
> Crocodile Dundee turned out just to be a false image.


Famous last words -- "Here, government, take our guns.  Nothing bad will happen, right?  I mean, you just want what's best for us, right?"


----------



## RodISHI

Reject putting any med or tracking apps on your phones. We still have a flip phone and if that becomes an issue we'll go back to landline only.


----------



## B. Kidd

RodISHI said:


> I have some friends over there. Reports of officials locking people out of their bank accounts and stealing their homes. They are fighting back but their tyrants are worse at the moment than ours.



Wow! They really went crazy....


----------



## iceberg

Anomalism said:


> That video could not have tried any harder to play on my emotions if you had put a gun to its head.


oh please. all of the lefts RACIST NAZI bullshit is an emo run.


----------



## Anomalism

iceberg said:


> oh please. all of the lefts RACIST NAZI bullshit is an emo run.


How is that relevant to what I said?


----------



## badger2

RodISHI said:


> I have some friends over there. Reports of officials locking people out of their bank accounts and stealing their homes. They are fighting back but their tyrants are worse at the moment than ours.


Whomever gets the real estate now will sell it to Chinese communists later.


----------



## RodISHI

badger2 said:


> Whomever gets the real estate now will sell it to Chinese communists later.


China been hot and heavy after the Aussies.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Smokin' OP said:


> Australia- 187,041 covid  cases...............1873 deaths.
> US- 47, 693,516 covid cases..............780,775 deaths.
> 
> So, what did your gun stop?


/——-/ Dumbest question of the week. Congratulations


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

RodISHI said:


> Reject putting any med or tracking apps on your phones. We still have a flip phone and if that becomes an issue we'll go back to landline only.


Ditto.  Landline only except for a flip phone that stays in the car for emergencies.


----------



## badger2

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Ditto.  Landline only except for a flip phone that stays in the car for emergencies.


It’s precious to be old enough to remember the phone booths before the Gestapo took them away.


----------



## fncceo

That video was very emotive and contained a lot of out of context images ... according to my friends in Australia.

However, they did confirm several things...

Many states in Australia imposed border restrictions with police and military guarding border crossings. People were arrested and fined for crossing state borders.

Most private and public sector jobs, roughly 75% of the workplace, workers were given the option to be vaccinated or be fired.  Only businesses with fewer than 50 employees were exempt.  Labor unions backed these government mandates across the board.

In most states, in-store retail and all dining except take away or home delivery was shut down for several months.

Some states implemented a 9:00PM curfew for everyone except critical workers -- with government approved work permits required to be carried at all time and checked by police for several months.

For months, states in lockdown did not allow children to attend school or anyone except critical workers to leave their homes for any reason except, food shopping, medical treatment, or 1 hour a day maximum exercise.

People were arrested and fined for not wearing masks indoor or outdoors and, in some cases, for not wearing an approved style mask or wearing that mask improperly.

People have been arrested and fined for attending non-violent protests.

People have been arrested and fined for trying to organize non-violent protests.

Despite these restrictions and mandatory vaccinations, case of COVID continue to rise in Australia.

News organizations in Australia openly mock and deride anyone who attempts to debate the legality or necessity of these measures.  No debate is aired on either public or private media sources.

Now ... I'm sure there are some who will claim that all these measure were right and necessary given the threat of flu.  Some will say they didn't nearly go far enough.

It's not Nazi Germany, but it's certainly not the type of behavior expected in a Western democracy.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Mac-7 said:


> What do guns have to do with the CCP virus?


'Our guns are the only thing stopping what's going on there, here'.


OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Whoosh.........................................
> 
> I guess you really are that dense.
> 
> Back on ignore for you.


SO, why are you even responding................Q NUT?


----------



## Smokin' OP

hjmick said:


> Talk about missing the point...


Oh' the tyranny?
Trumptards are claiming?
You think your pea shooter can prevent that?


----------



## Smokin' OP

badger2 said:


> It’s precious to be old enough to remember the phone booths before the Gestapo took them away.


Sure, southern bell?
So, what they needed were more tax cuts.
Then they wouldn't have gone NAZI.


----------



## Smokin' OP

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Famous last words -- "Here, government, take our guns.  Nothing bad will happen, right?  I mean, you just want what's best for us, right?"


Sure Q NUT, just give everyone a gun and nothing bad will happen, right?


----------



## Mac-7

Smokin' OP said:


> Our guns are the only thing stopping what's going on there, here'.


I cant speak for the op

But to me the point is that gun rights are interlinked with all our rights

The aussies lost their gun rights and now the other freedoms are under attack by the left also


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Mac-7 said:


> I cant speak for the op
> 
> But to me the point is that gun rights are interlinked with all our rights
> 
> The aussies lost their gun rights and now the other freedoms are under attack by the left also


Pretty simple, huh?


----------



## Mac-7

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Pretty simple, huh?


I think so

But it baffles most libs


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RodISHI said:


> I have some friends over there. Reports of officials locking people out of their bank accounts and stealing their homes. They are fighting back but their tyrants are worse at the moment than ours.



   My neighbor to our left moved to Australia because her husband is a high muckety muck in his fathers company.
This was before the covide crap started. I wonder how they're doing sometimes. They are wealthy so I'd imagine they're doing better than most but it cant be as good as they thought it was going to be.
    I myself thought about spending some time in Aussie land ....not anymore.


----------



## skye

B. Kidd said:


> Aussie's turned out to worse than Eurotrash!
> Crocodile Dundee turned out just to be a false image.




Exactly right.


----------



## B. Kidd

skye said:


> Exactly right.



Aussie's never tossed the yoke of being a penal colony! They just invited a Gov't of their own making to be their new wardens!!
Poor sumsabitches!!!


----------



## Smokin' OP

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Dumbest question of the week. Congratulations


Dumbest question.........................................Trumptards can't answer.
Why not?


----------



## Dr Grump

RodISHI said:


> I have some friends over there. Reports of officials locking people out of their bank accounts and stealing their homes. They are fighting back but their tyrants are worse at the moment than ours.


Total horseshit.


----------



## Dr Grump

B. Kidd said:


> Aussie's never tossed the yoke of being a penal colony! They just invited a Gov't of their own making to be their new wardens!!
> Poor sumsabitches!!!


More free than you'll ever be...


----------



## RodISHI

B. Kidd said:


> Aussie's never tossed the yoke of being a penal colony! They just invited a Gov't of their own making to be their new wardens!!
> Poor sumsabitches!!!


Have you heard some of their politicians in videos? They are more open about being disgustingly fascist than some of ours.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Smokin' OP said:


> Dumbest question.........................................Trumptards can't answer.
> Why not?


/----/ WTF does gun ownership have to do with stopping covid?  Try asking a legitimate question.


----------



## fncceo

Actually, some facts about Australia make me wonder if gun ownership in America is any impediment to home-grown totalitarianism.

In 1996, in reaction to the Port Arthur mass shooting, Australia confiscated approximately 650,000 guns from owners.  As most states in Australia didn't require gun registration prior to 1996, it is impossible to know exactly what percentage of existing guns that constituted.  However, it is widely believed that Australians only turned in about 25% of existing guns.

Today, legal gun registration in all states of Australia equals about 3 million registered firearms.

In addition, there is a flourishing market for unregistered firearms, and there are believed to be another million illegal firearms.

So, take 3 million legal firearms, another million illegal firearms, and approximately 2.5 million firearms still in private hands from before confiscation, that adds up to nearly 7 million firearms ... in a country with only 25 million inhabitants.

That means one firearm for every 3.5 Australians, a very high average indeed.

And yet .. not a single person has used a firearm to stand up against the draconian restrictions on personal and public liberty by the Australian government.

It leads me to at least accept the possibility that were American liberties equally discarded, even gun owning Americans would not fight back to secure their rights.


----------



## .oldschool




----------



## .oldschool




----------



## Dr Grump

fncceo said:


> And yet .. not a single person has used a firearm to stand up against the draconian restrictions on personal and public liberty by the Australian government.


That's because we don't give a shit about that kind of stuff. We care about inflation, health care, jobs.
If we don't like what a govt is doing, we vote them out. Interesting to note there is a Shooters, Fishers and Farmers Party - Wikipedia in Australia. They have a couple of representatives in a couple of states. The fact that they have very little representation at state level, and none at federal should give you an indication of how much of a shit we give about peashooters.


----------



## skye

.oldschool said:


>





ABSOLUTELY AMAZING! 



Melbourne is awake and loud!!!!!  Tens of thousands marching to protest the Covid tyranical mandates!!!!!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Dr Grump said:


> That's because we don't give a shit about that kind of stuff. We care about inflation, health care, jobs.
> If we don't like what a govt is doing, we vote them out. Interesting to note there is a Shooters, Fishers and Farmers Party - Wikipedia in Australia. They have a couple of representatives in a couple of states. The fact that they have very little representation at state level, and none at federal should give you an indication of how much of a shit we give about peashooters.


Whistling past the graveyard.  Shut up and take your shot, slave.


----------



## bambu.

B. Kidd said:


> Aussie's turned out to worse than Eurotrash!
> Crocodile Dundee turned out just to be a false image.


Oh dear.
Crocodile Dundee was a movie. Mick Dundee, if you watched the movies, was almost the biggest BS artist on earth trying to impress a lady. 
Superman wasn't real either.

This is real though...tough enough for you?

Today's msn news;

_Two Northern Territory fishermen have survived a "horrific" three-day ordeal involving warding off a crocodile and drinking their own urine to survive, police say.

Early on Thursday, the men, 32 and 33, were making their way up the croc-infested Daly River, more than 100km south of Darwin, to Anson Bay, when their vessel struck an object in Clear Creek.
Police said it sank in seconds and the men, who weren't up to speaking to the media on Monday, were not able to activate their emergency beacon.

A crocodile tried to attack as the pair threw things at it to try to keep it at bay, police said.
Superintendent Shaun Gill said they were "extremely lucky to survive"._


----------



## bambu.

skye said:


> ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> Melbourne is awake and loud!!!!!  Tens of thousands marching to protest the Covid tyranical mandates!!!!!


The other 5 million were not there protesting.


----------



## .oldschool




----------



## bambu.

eagle1462010 said:


> Actually she is warning us.  They went postal over there over Covid.  So did New Zealand.


The only 'postal' going on is the record online purchasing and the posting of those items to customers thru Australia Post.


----------



## bambu.

RodISHI said:


> I have some friends over there. Reports of officials locking people out of their bank accounts and stealing their homes. They are fighting back but their tyrants are worse at the moment than ours.


"officials locking people out of their bank accounts and stealing their homes"?

Any proof of this, and in what circumstances it allegedly happened?

People who can't explain where they got all the money in their bank accounts, how they paid for their homes, cars, boats, etc...could well have all those assets seized by said "officials"....police, courts, govts.
There are such laws.
"Money laundering", "proceeds of crime", "hiding money from the ATO" [IRS in America]....etc, would be the suspected behaviours.

In my mind it's all good.
Everyone should be honest, not commit crimes, and pay the taxes they are supposed to.


----------



## B. Kidd

bambu. said:


> Oh dear.
> Crocodile Dundee was a movie. Mick Dundee, if you watched the movies, was almost the biggest BS artist on earth trying to impress a lady.
> Superman wasn't real either.
> 
> This is real though...tough enough for you?
> 
> Today's msn news;
> 
> _Two Northern Territory fishermen have survived a "horrific" three-day ordeal involving warding off a crocodile and drinking their own urine to survive, police say.
> 
> Early on Thursday, the men, 32 and 33, were making their way up the croc-infested Daly River, more than 100km south of Darwin, to Anson Bay, when their vessel struck an object in Clear Creek.
> Police said it sank in seconds and the men, who weren't up to speaking to the media on Monday, were not able to activate their emergency beacon.
> 
> A crocodile tried to attack as the pair threw things at it to try to keep it at bay, police said.
> Superintendent Shaun Gill said they were "extremely lucky to survive"._



Someone's feelings got hurts.


----------



## bambu.

B. Kidd said:


> Someone's feelings got hurts.


Someone posted nonsense....and it wasn't I.


----------



## B. Kidd

bambu. said:


> Someone posted nonsense....and it wasn't I.



You must descend from Irish Aussie convicts!


----------



## cnm

RodISHI said:


> China been hot and heavy after the Aussies.


Aided by the US taking up former Australian markets. What a hoot. But then the Aussies' insecurities leave them prey to any passing con operator...

_








						A Sino-US thaw would leave Australia stranded on a rock - Pearls and Irritations
					

As the US talks more about co-operation with China than competition, Australia’s lack of vision on China is on full display. One can imagine the scenes in senior foreign policy circles in Canberra recently — people walking into broom cupboards, bumping into each other, disoriented and confused...




					johnmenadue.com
				



_​​_First, the US and China announced a mega 20-year LNG deal, which China’s Global Times tabloid gleefully observed was at Australia’s expense. Then, at COP26, the US and China revealed that for months they had been working together in secret on a major global initiative to cut methane emissions._​


----------



## cnm

fncceo said:


> And yet .. not a single person has used a firearm to stand up against the draconian restrictions on personal and public liberty by the Australian government.
> 
> It leads me to at least accept the possibility that were American liberties equally discarded, even gun owning Americans would not fight back to secure their rights.


I didn't see the 2nd Amendment nutters stopping the steal. Isn't the right to a legal government the greatest right of all?


----------



## bambu.

cnm said:


> Aided by the US taking up former Australian markets. What a hoot. But then the Aussies' insecurities leave them prey to any passing con operator...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Sino-US thaw would leave Australia stranded on a rock - Pearls and Irritations
> 
> 
> As the US talks more about co-operation with China than competition, Australia’s lack of vision on China is on full display. One can imagine the scenes in senior foreign policy circles in Canberra recently — people walking into broom cupboards, bumping into each other, disoriented and confused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnmenadue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​​_First, the US and China announced a mega 20-year LNG deal, which China’s Global Times tabloid gleefully observed was at Australia’s expense. Then, at COP26, the US and China revealed that for months they had been working together in secret on a major global initiative to cut methane emissions._​


China laughs at Australia every other day.
"Australia is gum under China's shoe" was one insult.
China laughs as Australia's beef, wine, barley, timber etc exports are seriously affected by the increased tariffs China has applied.
LNG deal with US at Australia's expense?  great news!  Now the gas will have to be sold to Australian consumers at cheaper prices.
Yes, Australia, the joke of the world.
Bashed, smashed and trashed by all and sundry.
US is number one in the world, leading superpower...but soon to be surpassed by China, if you believe the media experts.
China is buying land and companies in America at express pace...Joe and co seem unaware.
One day Washington will look around and see that it no longer owns its own country.
US economy is huge. so US is first in line for whatever it wants...with Australia a long way down the food chain in everything.
Australia scurries around doing the best it can with the crumbs.
So, now the US and China are best buddies...one might wonder how that affects the ANZUS Alliance...China boss has said China is preparing for war.
Looks like Australia should be arming its people with a "million rounds a minute" ['Aussie Storm Of Metal terror"] machine gun each...and getting itself some nuclear weapons.
Crank up the ammo factories.
Launched a rocket from the Outback into space yesterday...might be able to strap a nuclear bomb to one of those and fire it from a sub into Bejing, if war comes.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

fncceo said:


> It's not Nazi Germany,


It's pretty fucking close


----------



## cnm

bambu. said:


> one might wonder how that affects the ANZUS Alliance.


It's the AUS Alliance, Shirley? But anyway, it leaves Oz getting what it asked for...


----------



## Turtlesoup

Smokin' OP said:


> Australia- 187,041 covid  cases...............1873 deaths.
> US- 47, 693,516 covid cases..............780,775 deaths.
> 
> So, what did your gun stop?


Austrailia closed their BORDERS-----to all foreigners.   If we had done that without the dems screaming racism, we too would have fewer cases.  I remember Desantis specifically stating that the agricultural hispanics were the leading factor in Florida early on.  Of course, Australia would also likely have hung Cuomo and the other dems in the public square for taking infected people and purposely placing them in nursing homes to spread the disease around the like Biden has with illegals.


----------



## Batcat

RodISHI said:


> I have some friends over there. Reports of officials locking people out of their bank accounts and stealing their homes. They are fighting back but their tyrants are worse at the moment than ours.


It seems obvious to me that in Australia the government does not fear the people but the people have good reason to fear their government.


----------



## Batcat

Turtlesoup said:


> Austrailia closed their BORDERS-----to all foreigners.   If we had done that without the dems screaming racism, we too would have fewer cases.  I remember Desantis specifically stating that the agricultural hispanics were the leading factor in Florida early on.  Of course, Australia would also likely have hung Cuomo and the other dems in the public square for taking infected people and purposely placing them in nursing homes to spread the disease around the like Biden has with illegals.


Biden is sending illegal aliens, some with COVID-19, to Florida and DeSantis is trying to intercept the buses and route them to Delaware. 

Sounds like a great plan to me as I live in Florida. If Trump can’t run at this point DeSantis is the man. In fact he may be a better choice than Trump as he is not quite as obnoxious. 



			https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2021/11/11/desantis_if_biden_keeps_sending_illegals_to_florida_i_will_send_them_to_delaware_on_a_bus.html


----------



## .oldschool

cnm said:


> Aided by the US taking up former Australian markets. What a hoot. But then the Aussies' insecurities leave them prey to any passing con operator...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Sino-US thaw would leave Australia stranded on a rock - Pearls and Irritations
> 
> 
> As the US talks more about co-operation with China than competition, Australia’s lack of vision on China is on full display. One can imagine the scenes in senior foreign policy circles in Canberra recently — people walking into broom cupboards, bumping into each other, disoriented and confused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnmenadue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​​_First, the US and China announced a mega 20-year LNG deal, which China’s Global Times tabloid gleefully observed was at Australia’s expense. Then, at COP26, the US and China revealed that for months they had been working together in secret on a major global initiative to cut methane emissions._​



What a load of commie propaganda.


----------



## bambu.

Batcat said:


> It seems obvious to me that in Australia the government does not fear the people but the people have good reason to fear their government.
> 
> View attachment 565141


The Australian people don't fear their govt...well not the honest, non-criminal, non-lawbreaking people.
At every election the Right and Left compete with each other to give the people as much free stuff and benefits as they can, hoping for votes.
. 4 weeks annual leave
. 6 weeks before the birth and 6 weeks after paid maternity leave.
. Paternity leave
. 9% of salary paid as superannuation on top of salary by employers
. Unemployment benefits forever if you can't find a job
. Lots of people with families get more in welfare than they pay in tax.
Industrial law.
Gotta love the govt.


----------



## Batcat

bambu. said:


> The Australian people don't fear their govt...well not the honest, non-criminal, non-lawbreaking people.
> At every election the Right and Left compete with each other to give the people as much free stuff and benefits as they can, hoping for votes.
> . 4 weeks annual leave
> . 6 weeks before the birth and 6 weeks after paid maternity leave.
> . Paternity leave
> . 9% of salary paid as superannuation on top of salary by employers
> . Unemployment benefits forever if you can't find a job
> . Lots of people with families get more in welfare than they pay in tax.
> Industrial law.
> Gotta love the govt.


Reports I am reading say Australians are upset with their government. 









						The Tyrannical Scenes out of Australia Grow Darker and More Disturbing – Republican Daily
					

What’s going on in Australia may be the most disturbing story of the year. A once, somewhat flourishing democracy has been reduced to a tyrannical medical state in which people are violently abused by government authorities for daring to walk outside. All in the name of fighting COVID-19, of...




					republicandaily.com
				












						Australia vaccine-mandate protesters compare state govt to Nazis
					

Several thousand people rallied in Melbourne against new vaccination mandates on Saturday, with a few comparing the state government to Nazis and calling for violence against politicians, local media said.




					bdnews24.com


----------



## bambu.

Shunned by all, stranded, Australia would just have to mostly live as a commune.
Plenty of coal to burn to stay warm in winter and cool in summer.
Can grow enough food.
Manufacturing could be ramped up.
Wages would fall, no money for imported cars...would have to make its own cars...4 wheels, 2 axles, 4 tyres, steam engine coal fired, seats/leather cushions filled will wool...how hard could it be.
Cotton  clothes, leather clothes, wool for clothes etc.
Cricket bats and balls made locally.
Oh happy days.
500,000 camels...they could be bred, a camel for everyone.
There would be some countries willing to trade stuff, there always are.


----------



## bambu.

Batcat said:


> Reports I am reading say Australians are upset with their government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tyrannical Scenes out of Australia Grow Darker and More Disturbing – Republican Daily
> 
> 
> What’s going on in Australia may be the most disturbing story of the year. A once, somewhat flourishing democracy has been reduced to a tyrannical medical state in which people are violently abused by government authorities for daring to walk outside. All in the name of fighting COVID-19, of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> republicandaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia vaccine-mandate protesters compare state govt to Nazis
> 
> 
> Several thousand people rallied in Melbourne against new vaccination mandates on Saturday, with a few comparing the state government to Nazis and calling for violence against politicians, local media said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdnews24.com


Some people refuse to be vaccinated, but still expect to be able to work in some industries...and are outraged that they can't.
One is/was a nurse working in an Covid ICU!
Other nurses refused to work with her.
Some paramedics are refusing to be vaccinated.
Aged care workers..."get vaccinated or you won't be able work in aged care facilities"...a deadline was set.
Same with teachers..."No vaccination, not allowed into schools".
As Prime Minister Morrison has stated many times "there is no compulsory vaccination of any type in Australia".
However, if a person chooses not to get vaccinated they have to negotiate society and its vaccination rules.

In my mind it's all fair enough.


----------



## cnm

.oldschool said:


> What a load of commie propaganda.


That just happens to be true. Or has the US turned down the extra exports to China in a gesture of solidarity with Australia?

If you think the US doesn't have a reputation of leaving its allies high and dry with policy changes, you must be American.


----------



## .oldschool

cnm said:


> That just happens to be true. Or has the US turned down the extra exports to China in a gesture of solidarity with Australia?
> 
> If you think the US doesn't have a reputation of leaving its allies high and dry, you must be American.


Show some figures on Australian LNG exports, not commie opinion pieces.


----------



## cnm

Batcat said:


> Reports I am reading say Australians are upset with their government.


Not for the reasons you intimate.


----------



## bambu.

Oh, it's "Chairman Dan" as some call him, the Leftist Premier of Victoria state of which Melbourne is the capital who's causing 'all' the trouble, protests in Melbourne....with the proposed new laws he's trying to get thru the parliament.
Victorians keep electing him in landslides. They were warned by many, but they knew best...now look what's happening...all their own fault.

_Controversial pandemic laws are being debated in the Victorian parliament as protesters maintain their presence outside, after several conducted a mock execution of the premier overnight.
Debate on the Public Health and Wellbeing Amendment (Pandemic Management) Bill began in the upper house on Tuesday afternoon and is expected to continue until the end of the week._


----------



## fncceo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It's pretty fucking close



It really, really, isn't.


----------



## Batcat

cnm said:


> Not for the reasons you intimate.


I was just using news articles as my source. Provide some of your own to back up your argument. 









						Guy distances Liberals from protesters who hurled death threats
					

The Opposition Leader said he did not “endorse extremism” and urged Victorians upset with vaccine mandates and proposed pandemic legislation to take their frustrations out at the ballot box.




					www.theage.com.au
				












						Government that grossly infringed on everyone’s freedoms now upset Australians writing mean things about them online - EZFKA
					

Claims of ‘right-wing extremism’ and a rise in ‘angry, anti-government rhetoric online’ has caused concern for authoritarians across the nation, with calls from security contract lobbyists for added protection for MP’s.



					www.ezfka.com
				












						New video from Australia: Bloody hell... like something out of 'a dystopian horror movie'
					

Police in Melbourne, Australia have arrested over 100 COVID mandate protesters using excessive force to compel obedience from the populace.




					www.bizpacreview.com
				












						Mandatory vaccines: Unvaccinated Australians will have reduced freedoms
					

Mandatory vaccines are controversial but those who choose to stay unvaccinated will face a reduction in freedoms Australian health authorities have warned.




					thenewdaily.com.au


----------



## cnm

.oldschool said:


> Show some figures on Australian LNG exports, not commie opinion pieces.


_








						Australian LNG exports to China hit record - News for the Energy Sector
					

Australian exports of liquefied natural gas (LNG) to China hit a new record for the full year ending June 2021 despite increased trade tensions between




					www.energyvoice.com
				



_​​_Australia exported a record 30.7 million tonnes of LNG to China, worth an estimated A$15.6 billion, EnergyQuest said in its latest report released today. Deliveries from Australia were up 7.3% from the previous record of 28.6 million tonnes posted in the full year ending June 2020, according to import statistics._​_[...]_​_China imported a total of 76.1 Mt for the 12 months to June 2021 compared with 63.6 Mt for the previous 12 months, a rise of 19.6% year-on-year (yoy), said EnergyQuest. Import prices were down 15% averaging US$6.87/MMBtu compared with US$8.12/MMBtu for the previous 12 months. Average Australian prices fell 20% to US$6.66/MMBtu from US$8.30/MMBtu for the previous year. The total landed value of Australian LNG imports in FY 2021 was US$10.6 billion (A$15.6 billion), down from US$12.3 billion (A$18.8 billion) the year before, added the consultancy._​


----------



## cnm

Batcat said:


> I was just using news articles as my source. Provide some of your own to back up your argument.


Sure. From Bangladesh and Republicstan, dealing with some states' government issues .


----------



## cnm

Batcat said:


> I was just using news articles as my source. Provide some of your own to back up your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New video from Australia: Bloody hell... like something out of 'a dystopian horror movie'
> 
> 
> Police in Melbourne, Australia have arrested over 100 COVID mandate protesters using excessive force to compel obedience from the populace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bizpacreview.com


See? Republicstan. They're feeding you stuff you want to read.

_We give you the straight scoop and provide news and insights for the patriotic American who unabashedly loves their country and refuses to be silenced._​
Read this for a more establishment Australian perspective:
SMH .com.au - The Sydney Morning Herald

This for the subjects the SMH won't touch:








						Pearls and Irritations – Public policy journal
					

Read progressive, liberal commentary on issues that impact Australians. Our daily articles focus on politics, public policy and world affairs.




					johnmenadue.com


----------



## Smokin' OP

Turtlesoup said:


> Austrailia closed their BORDERS-----to all foreigners.   If we had done that without the dems screaming racism, we too would have fewer cases.  I remember Desantis specifically stating that the agricultural hispanics were the leading factor in Florida early on.  Of course, Australia would also likely have hung Cuomo and the other dems in the public square for taking infected people and purposely placing them in nursing homes to spread the disease around the like Biden has with illegals.


You're FOS, as usual.

How would closing America's border's to everyone be racism?

Mini Trump, of course, blaming his stupidity on farm workers, just like his daddy.

Then, of course, Trump's cult blaming their stupidity on illegal immigrants.

Just like their dear leader, 'NOT MY FAULT'.


----------



## cnm

bambu. said:


> .might be able to strap a nuclear bomb to one of those and fire it from a sub into Bejing, if war comes.


Jesus.
China is about 7,500 km from Australia. Your fearful insecurity is showing.


----------



## cnm

Smokin' OP said:


> How would closing America's border's to everyone be racism?


Exactly, instead of just closing them to Chinese, as the LOTUS did.


----------



## Batcat

bambu. said:


> Some people refuse to be vaccinated, but still expect to be able to work in some industries...and are outraged that they can't.
> One is/was a nurse working in an Covid ICU!
> Other nurses refused to work with her.
> Some paramedics are refusing to be vaccinated.
> Aged care workers..."get vaccinated or you won't be able work in aged care facilities"...a deadline was set.
> Same with teachers..."No vaccination, not allowed into schools".
> As Prime Minister Morrison has stated many times "there is no compulsory vaccination of any type in Australia".
> However, if a person chooses not to get vaccinated they have to negotiate society and its vaccination rules.
> 
> In my mind it's all fair enough.


In a free nation you should have the right to decide if you want to risk getting a brand new type of “vaccine” that hasn’t been around long enough to determine the long term effects. Perhaps you already have had COVID-19 and are effectively more immune to it than if you were vaccinated. (Note: I have had two injections of the Moderna vaccine and plan on getting a booster shortly. At my age and with my health problems  my risk analysis favored taking the vaccine.)

Remember the Swine Flu Vaccine of 1976. For some people it resulted in unexpected side effects. 









						Understanding mRNA COVID-19 Vaccines
					

Learn how mRNA vaccines trigger an immune response against COVID-19.




					www.cdc.gov
				




***snip***

_*How mRNA Vaccines Work*
To trigger an immune response, many vaccines put a weakened or inactivated germ into our bodies. Not mRNA vaccines. Instead, mRNA vaccines use mRNA created in a laboratory to teach our cells how to make a protein—or even just a piece of a protein—that triggers an immune response inside our bodies. That immune response, which produces antibodies, is what protects us from getting infected if the real virus enters our bodies._









						The Long Shadow of the 1976 Swine Flu Vaccine 'Fiasco'
					

Some, but not all, of the hesitance to embrace vaccines can be traced back to this event more than 40 years ago




					www.smithsonianmag.com
				




_
In the spring of 1976, it looked like that year’s flu was the real thing. Spoiler alert: it wasn’t, and rushed response led to a medical debacle that hasn’t gone away. 

“Some of the American public’s hesitance to embrace vaccines — the flu vaccine in particular — can be attributed to the long-lasting effects of a failed 1976 campaign to mass-vaccinate the public against a strain of the swine flu virus,” writes Rebecca Kreston for Discover. “This government-led campaign was widely viewed as a debacle and put an irreparable dent in future public health initiative, as well as negatively influenced the public’s perception of both the flu and the flu shot in this country.”_


----------



## cnm

Just for yucks...

_US edges out Australia for bigger stake of China beef market_​_Oct 12, 2021 – 4.46pm_​​_US beef exports to China in July and August were more than the total shipped in all of 2020, prompting Australian exporters to worry that they are being permanently edged out of the market._​_The shake-up of beef suppliers comes after Beijing last year banned imports from several Australian meatworks in a move seen as retaliation for the federal government’s push back against Beijing’s influence._​


----------



## cnm

This is Australia's defence position. It's a hoot...


----------



## .oldschool

cnm said:


> Exactly, instead of just closing them to Chinese, as the LOTUS did







__





						Extension of travel ban to protect Australians from the coronavirus | Prime Minister of Australia
					






					www.pm.gov.au
				




"Australia is one of 58 countries that has introduced some form of travel restrictions on passengers who have been in mainland China.


----------



## .oldschool

cnm said:


> This is Australia's defence position. It's a hoot...


More commie bullshit from the ABC. How pathetic are you.


----------



## cnm

For instance, the SMH wouldn't publish this rebuttal to one of its columnists from a former Australian PM.

_‘Obnoxious fabrication’: Paul Keating blasts Herald and Age coverage of his China views_​_Former prime minister Paul Keating’s speech last week on Australia-China relations has generated wide debate. Last Saturday his views were critiqued by Peter Hartcher in The Sydney Morning Herald and The Age. Keating’s reply to that article was rejected by those newspapers. This is an edited version of the rejected article._​


----------



## Batcat

cnm said:


> See? Republicstan. They're feeding you stuff you want to read.
> 
> _We give you the straight scoop and provide news and insights for the patriotic American who unabashedly loves their country and refuses to be silenced._​
> Read this for a more establishment Australian perspective:
> SMH .com.au - The Sydney Morning Herald
> 
> This for the subjects the SMH won't touch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearls and Irritations – Public policy journal
> 
> 
> Read progressive, liberal commentary on issues that impact Australians. Our daily articles focus on politics, public policy and world affairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnmenadue.com


Thanks for providing sources to back up your arguements. 

I will point out that the most of liberal news sources in our nation are all for mandates forcing people to get vaccinated. No surprise that some news outlets would support the government position in Australia. 

So to back up my argument I will go to the tape. 

3 days ago.


11 days ago.

Spet 22, 2021


----------



## cnm

.oldschool said:


> "Australia is one of 58 countries that has introduced some form of travel restrictions on passengers who have been in mainland China.


Passengers, not Chinese, as the LOTUS did.
Too, are you saying Australia did not close its borders to everyone and the LOTUS did?


----------



## cnm

Batcat said:


> Reports I am reading say Australians are upset with their government.


Their government is headed by Morrison. You are referencing protests against state governments.


----------



## cnm

.oldschool said:


> More commie bullshit from the ABC. How pathetic are you.


Not quite as dumb as you, obviously.

You should just tend your shrine to the TailGunner.


----------



## SweetSue92

Burgermeister said:


> Right, you knockers, stop bleating about Americans and their guns. Our guns are the only thing stopping what's going on there, here.



Agreed. I'm in no mood to "help". The Aussies, like the Canucks, turned their noses up and clucked their tongues at "Trump" and how superior they were.

Solve your own problems. We got problems up to our eyeballs here.


----------



## .oldschool

cnm said:


> Not quite as dumb as you, obviously.


Says the one who quotes the global times like a good little comrade.


----------



## Batcat

cnm said:


> Their government is headed by Morrison. You are referencing protests against state governments.


So the protests against mandates are happening. 

We are having protests against vaccine mandates in places like NYC and other cities. No protest in Florida as far as I know but our Governor DeSantis is opposed to vaccine mandates. De Santis is the best damn Governor in the United States. 









						Antifa members clash with anti-vaccine protesters outside NYC's Gracie Mansion
					

Antifa radicals and anti-vaccine protesters appeared to clash Saturday night outside Gracie Mansion, the mayoral residence in New York City.




					www.foxnews.com
				












						NYC vaccine mandates lead to protests
					

The New York City vaccine mandate requiring all municipal workers to be vaccinated against COVID-19 officially went into effect on Nov. 1. Almost 9,000 public workers were put on unpaid leave after failing to comply with the new vaccine requirements. The mandate sparked mass outrage among city...



					thepacepress.org
				












						Hundreds protest Los Angeles COVID-19 vaccine mandates: ‘We shouldn’t be forced’
					

Hundreds of demonstrators rallied at Grand Park in downtown Los Angeles on Monday to protest the COVID-19 vaccine mandates.




					www.foxnews.com
				












						DeSantis set to convene special session to block vaccine mandates
					

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) will convene a special session of the state legislature starting Monday to pass bills aimed at blocking COVID-19 vaccine mandates.DeSantis cal…




					thehill.com


----------



## SweetSue92

Batcat said:


> So the protests against mandates are happening.
> 
> We are having protests against vaccine mandates in places like NYC and other cities. No protest in Florida as far as I know but our Governor DeSantis is opposed to vaccine mandates. De Santis is the best damn Governor in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antifa members clash with anti-vaccine protesters outside NYC's Gracie Mansion
> 
> 
> Antifa radicals and anti-vaccine protesters appeared to clash Saturday night outside Gracie Mansion, the mayoral residence in New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC vaccine mandates lead to protests
> 
> 
> The New York City vaccine mandate requiring all municipal workers to be vaccinated against COVID-19 officially went into effect on Nov. 1. Almost 9,000 public workers were put on unpaid leave after failing to comply with the new vaccine requirements. The mandate sparked mass outrage among city...
> 
> 
> 
> thepacepress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds protest Los Angeles COVID-19 vaccine mandates: ‘We shouldn’t be forced’
> 
> 
> Hundreds of demonstrators rallied at Grand Park in downtown Los Angeles on Monday to protest the COVID-19 vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeSantis set to convene special session to block vaccine mandates
> 
> 
> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) will convene a special session of the state legislature starting Monday to pass bills aimed at blocking COVID-19 vaccine mandates.DeSantis cal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com



Can we just enjoy the absolute deliciousness of ANTI-FASCIST protestors taking issue with people protesting....mandates.

Right. 

Antifa: YOU WILL DO WHATEVER BIG GOVCO SAYS AND YOU WILL LOVE IT PLEBE

What a joke


----------



## MisterBeale

fncceo said:


> It really, really, isn't.


Yeah, yeah. . . it's getting there.

Police hand out fines after surrounding Melbourne synagogue over COVID-19 lockdown breach​








						Melbourne synagogue rule-breakers 'climbed roofs' to dodge police, fines grow
					






					www.9news.com.au
				





Two-year jail terms loom for health order breaches under pandemic laws​








						Two-year jail terms loom for health order breaches under pandemic laws
					

Health Minister Martin Foley said transparent decision-making was at the heart of the new legislation, but the Opposition decried it as an “incredible attack on democracy”.




					www.theage.com.au


----------



## eagle1462010

MisterBeale said:


> Yeah, yeah. . . it's getting there.
> 
> Police hand out fines after surrounding Melbourne synagogue over COVID-19 lockdown breach​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melbourne synagogue rule-breakers 'climbed roofs' to dodge police, fines grow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.9news.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-year jail terms loom for health order breaches under pandemic laws​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-year jail terms loom for health order breaches under pandemic laws
> 
> 
> Health Minister Martin Foley said transparent decision-making was at the heart of the new legislation, but the Opposition decried it as an “incredible attack on democracy”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theage.com.au


INSANITY


----------



## MisterBeale

cnm said:


> This is Australia's defence position. It's a hoot...


That was hilarious.  Thanks for that.  

If it weren't for Canada and Mexico, I think the US internal deliberations would be much the same.


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> Agreed. I'm in no mood to "help". The Aussies, like the Canucks, turned their noses up and clucked their tongues at "Trump" and how superior they were.


Hilarious. The Aussies, in particular the PM, Morrison, licked Trump's arse. Church ladies, eh?


----------



## cnm

Batcat said:


> De Santis is the best damn Governor in the United States.


Wow. There must be some amazing failures. Oh, fair enough, Floriduh is only eighth worst of the states.

Florida COVID: 3,720,179 Cases and 60,846 Deaths - Worldometer  Deaths/1M pop 2833

Australia COVID: 192,845 Cases and 1,907 Deaths - Worldometer: Deaths/1M pop 74


----------



## Colin norris

Burgermeister said:


> Right, you knockers, stop bleating about Americans and their guns. Our guns are the only thing stopping what's going on there, here.



It's not an official anything but cobbled together by the anti vaxxer ratbags.  

When has your  guns ever protected you from some government take over of anything? Never.  Not once.  

You have no idea of what's happening there. Scaremongering won't wash with me. Grow up.


----------



## cnm

bambu. said:


> Oh happy days.


Conservatives would snivel at the drop in living standards.


----------



## cnm

Colin norris said:


> When has your guns ever protected you from some government take over of anything? Never. Not once.


Didn't even stop the steal, which must be the most tyrannical thing a fake government has ever done, Shirley?


----------



## eagle1462010

cnm said:


> Wow. There must be some amazing failures. Oh, fair enough, Floriduh is only eighth worst of the states.
> 
> Florida COVID: 3,720,179 Cases and 60,846 Deaths - Worldometer  Deaths/1M pop 2833
> 
> Australia COVID: 192,845 Cases and 1,907 Deaths - Worldometer: Deaths/1M pop 74


Body bag counting leftist lunatics. Drinking the koolaide of their GOD da Govt


----------



## bambu.

Batcat said:


> In a free nation you should have the right to decide if you want to risk getting a brand new type of “vaccine” that hasn’t been around long enough to determine the long term effects. Perhaps you already have had COVID-19 and are effectively more immune to it than if you were vaccinated. (Note: I have had two injections of the Moderna vaccine and plan on getting a booster shortly. At my age and with my health problems  my risk analysis favored taking the vaccine.)
> 
> Remember the Swine Flu Vaccine of 1976. For some people it resulted in unexpected side effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding mRNA COVID-19 Vaccines
> 
> 
> Learn how mRNA vaccines trigger an immune response against COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***snip***
> 
> _*How mRNA Vaccines Work*
> To trigger an immune response, many vaccines put a weakened or inactivated germ into our bodies. Not mRNA vaccines. Instead, mRNA vaccines use mRNA created in a laboratory to teach our cells how to make a protein—or even just a piece of a protein—that triggers an immune response inside our bodies. That immune response, which produces antibodies, is what protects us from getting infected if the real virus enters our bodies._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Long Shadow of the 1976 Swine Flu Vaccine 'Fiasco'
> 
> 
> Some, but not all, of the hesitance to embrace vaccines can be traced back to this event more than 40 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smithsonianmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _In the spring of 1976, it looked like that year’s flu was the real thing. Spoiler alert: it wasn’t, and rushed response led to a medical debacle that hasn’t gone away.
> 
> “Some of the American public’s hesitance to embrace vaccines — the flu vaccine in particular — can be attributed to the long-lasting effects of a failed 1976 campaign to mass-vaccinate the public against a strain of the swine flu virus,” writes Rebecca Kreston for Discover. “This government-led campaign was widely viewed as a debacle and put an irreparable dent in future public health initiative, as well as negatively influenced the public’s perception of both the flu and the flu shot in this country.”_


In Australia you do have that right, getting vaccinated is totally optional.
Not vaccinated against Covid?  You just have to find a job where you're allowed to work un-vaccinated. Self employment maybe. A job online that can be done from home.
Bushfire volunteer fire-fighter in WA (Western Australia state)...and in Victoria state?
Not vaccinated?  You're not allowed to fight fires, attend training, or attend meetings.
Would I like to be sharing a truck cabin with an unvaccinated person?    NO.
So in my mind it's all fair enough.


----------



## Batcat

bambu. said:


> In Australia you do have that right, getting vaccinated is totally optional.
> Not vaccinated against Covid?  You just have to find a job where you're allowed to work un-vaccinated. Self employment maybe. A job online that can be done from home.
> Bushfire volunteer fire-fighter in WA (Western Australia state)...and in Victoria state?
> Not vaccinated?  You're not allowed to fight fires, attend training, or attend meetings.
> Would I like to be sharing a truck cabin with an unvaccinated person?    NO.
> So in my mind it's all fair enough.


However like in the U.S. states  in Australia can mandate vaccines. Here New York State is more for vaccine mandates while Florida is opposed. So we have demonstrations against vaccine mandates in states that have such requirements similar to the demonstrations in Australia.  









						Australia vaccine-mandate protesters compare state govt to Nazis - media
					

By Lidia Kelly MELBOURNE -Several thousand people rallied in Melbourne against new vaccination mandates on Saturday, with a few comparing the state




					www.shorenewsnetwork.com
				




***snip***


_In Australia, where 83% of people aged 16 and above have been fully inoculated against the coronavirus, nationwide vaccinations are voluntary. But states and territories have mandated vaccinations for many occupations and barred the unvaccinated from activities such as dining out and concerts.

The Melbourne demonstration against the vaccination mandate that came into effect on Saturday – requiring construction workers in Victoria state to be fully inoculated – was peaceful, with no immediate reports of unruly behaviour or arrests.

But a reporter at The Age posted video on Twitter of a protester carrying a mock gallows with three nooses hanging from it, and the newspaper showed a protester carrying a poster depicting Victorian Premier Daniel Andrews with a Hitler moustache and the hashtag #DictatorDan._



			https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/protesters-rally-against-vaccine-mandates/ss-AAQ6kx2[/I]
		










						Hundreds of rallygoers protest at Oklahoma state Capitol against federal COVID-19 vaccine mandate
					

Hundreds of people rallied at the Oklahoma state Capitol on Monday to take a stance against a federal COVID-19 vaccine mandate.




					www.koco.com


----------



## Concerned American

eagle1462010 said:


> They went postal over there over Covid.


But first they took their guns.


----------



## cnm

Concerned American said:


> But first they took their guns.


So what? Americans armed to the teeth with military style semi automatics made no effort to stop the steal, the most outrageous instance of tyrannical government oppression in America's history.
It's almost as if the 2nd Amendment nutters have been dribbling out their arses all these years.


----------



## bambu.

Concerned American said:


> But first they took their guns.


They only took auto(not sure if there were any), semi auto, and pump-action shotguns...the semi auto guns the ones used in the massacres...the Port Arthur massacre the final straw.
The vast majority of the People were screaming at the govt to ban the semi auto guns..."NO MORE MASSACRES"!
So the govt did.


----------



## Concerned American

bambu. said:


> They only took auto(not sure if there were any), semi auto, and pump-action shotguns...the semi auto guns the ones used in the massacres...the Port Arthur massacre the final straw.
> The vast majority of the People were screaming at the govt to ban the semi auto guns..."NO MORE MASSACRES"!
> So the govt did.


Yep, they disarmed the populace and then----mass public incarceration.


----------



## bambu.

Concerned American said:


> Yep, they disarmed the populace and then----mass public incarceration.


Nah.
There are millions of guns in the country...farmers and hunters in rural areas.

Covid struck in 2020, 'just like a cold for most people' some in the media were saying.
Then people started dying.
People in aged care homes...'they were going to die anyway' some were saying.
Then Covid struck an aged care home in western Sydney...a man about 45 shown on the tv news 'hanging' on a wire fence outside the home, in tears; "Mum has caught Covid in there, they won't tell me anything, I don't know if she's still alive".
Yikes! The old people are someone's precious grandparents, parents, great grandparents, someone's much loved family members.
No1 morning radio host went off his brain with anger, was shouting at politicians, complaining bitterly about it. The virus taken into the home from outside.

Covid Delta is much worse, the People do not want to catch it and die, or be maimed for life...so they suffer Covid restrictions 'for the greater good', and in the process their own good.
There was a "Call to arms"..."we are at war with Covid, please offer up your arms for vaccination to win the war."
Sons and Daughters of the Southern Cross took it all in their stride...social distancing, washing hands, hand sanitisers, wearing masks,  etc...stay at home rules, work from home if possible rules, etc. Not like it was the trenches at Gallipoli.

Public incarceration? 
At malls, beaches ["sun's up, surf's up"], workplaces, exercising in parks etc. visit doctors, buy office supplies. People could leave home if it was 'essential'...and with km radius limits.


----------



## Concerned American

bambu. said:


> Nah.
> There are millions of guns in the country...farmers and hunters in rural areas.
> 
> Covid struck in 2020, 'just like a cold for most people' some in the media were saying.
> Then people started dying.
> People in aged care homes...'they were going to die anyway' some were saying.
> Then Covid struck an aged care home in western Sydney...a man about 45 shown on the tv news 'hanging' on a wire fence outside the home, in tears; "Mum has caught Covid in there, they won't tell me anything, I don't know if she's still alive".
> Yikes! The old people are someone's precious grandparents, parents, great grandparents, someone's much loved family members.
> No1 morning radio host went off his brain with anger, was shouting at politicians, complaining bitterly about it. The virus taken into the home from outside.
> 
> Covid Delta is much worse, the People do not want to catch it and die, or be maimed for life...so they suffer Covid restrictions 'for the greater good', and in the process their own good.
> There was a "Call to arms"..."we are at war with Covid, please offer up your arms for vaccination to win the war."
> Sons and Daughters of the Southern Cross took it all in their stride...social distancing, washing hands, hand sanitisers, wearing masks,  etc...stay at home rules, work from home if possible rules, etc. Not like it was the trenches at Gallipoli.
> 
> Public incarceration?
> At malls, beaches ["sun's up, surf's up"], workplaces, exercising in parks etc. visit doctors, buy office supplies. People could leave home if it was 'essential'...and with km radius limits.


No night time curfew eh?  I notice, that like most American lefties, you have swallowed the bullshit indoctrination hook, line and sinker.  Good luck, a bit of advice though, critical thinking will answer a lot of the questions that the left has been unable to answer.  The truth will set you free.


----------



## bambu.

Concerned American said:


> No night time curfew eh?  I notice, that like most American lefties, you have swallowed the bullshit indoctrination hook, line and sinker.  Good luck, a bit of advice though, critical thinking will answer a lot of the questions that the left has been unable to answer.  The truth will set you free.


Had one in Sydney in one area for a while, because people there would not stay home at night as instructed, and the new case numbers were out of control.
They obviously weren't heeding the Premier's *request,* so she applied a curfew, cop cars patrolling.
Night time curfews are good sometimes...make the people stay home and stop spreading the virus around their communities, most among their own families.


----------



## Crepitus

Smokin' OP said:


> Australia- 187,041 covid  cases...............1873 deaths.
> US- 47, 693,516 covid cases..............780,775 deaths.
> 
> So, what did your gun stop?


It stopped people from saving lives.


----------



## Concerned American

bambu. said:


> Had one in Sydney in one area for a while, because people there would not stay home at night as instructed, and the new case numbers were out of control.
> They obviously weren't heeding the Premier's *request,* so she applied a curfew, cop cars patrolling.
> Night time curfews are good sometimes...make the people stay home and stop spreading the virus around their communities, most among their own families.


Sorry, if you are afraid or sick--Stay home.  I don't want to live in a country where they have that type of control of my freedom.  I am a free man and I don't need anyone's permission to travel where and when I desire.


----------



## bambu.

Concerned American said:


> No night time curfew eh?  I notice, that like most American lefties, you have swallowed the bullshit indoctrination hook, line and sinker.  Good luck, a bit of advice though, critical thinking will answer a lot of the questions that the left has been unable to answer.  The truth will set you free.


I am a Conservative.
Australian Conservatives are cool, calm, rational people as a general rule. Our BS meters are finely set.
The truth is...there's a Covid pandemic happening, with unvaccinated people wanting to get vaccinated, on their death beds...too late.
People are dying...details given each day on tv. Mostly unvaccinated people, ...some vaccinated but with 'underlying conditions'.
What to do?
To be, or not to be, that is the question.
To be vaccinated, or not to be vaccinated, is the question each person has to decide.
The little older lady who sits in the recliner said: *"I'm getting vaccinated and going to the footy next year, come hell or high water. If I can't go to the footy I'd rather be dead".*
No way I was going to allow [yes I know, "chauvinist pig"] her to drive to Sydney by herself at dusk, ...find her way back from the stadium to the car in the dark, then navigate the long drive home on the dim, dark, lonely motorway, and then the dim, dark, and possibly wet local roads in the middle of the night.
So we got vaccinated, double jabbed, now a booster in Jan 22. Off we go to the footy in March, hand in hand, vaccine pumping thru our veins. Masks on, social distancing where possible.
Un-vaccinated footy players not allowed to play, at this stage.


----------



## Concerned American

bambu. said:


> People are dying...details given each day on tv. Mostly unvaccinated people, ...some vaccinated but with 'underlying conditions'.


The CDC has reported that the majority of all fatalities in the US were people with underlying conditions.  My experience as a septuagenarian with a heart condition being stricken with it in Jan. is that we are being lied to.  They are artificially inflating the case and fatality numbers.  Why was there no flu in '20-'21.  Here is a hint, it wasn't because everyone was social distancing and masking.  Re: the vaxx,  this is indicative of my feelings, *Why do the protected need to be protected from the unprotected by forcing the unprotected to use the protection that did not protect the protected in the first place?*


----------



## bambu.

Concerned American said:


> Sorry, if you are afraid or sick--Stay home.  I don't want to live in a country where they have that type of control of my freedom.  I am a free man and I don't need anyone's permission to travel where and when I desire.


Even if you get Covid and have a leg amputated [like the broadway star], have to live with scarred lungs, damaged heart, kidneys, liver etc?

I saw the placards in America;  "Better to live in risky freedom than to die in communist lockdown."


----------



## Concerned American

bambu. said:


> live with scarred lungs, damaged heart, kidneys, liver etc?


Apparently you haven't seen the reports of adverse effects of the vaxx.  They are presenting with those exact same conditions along with multiple blood clots and excessive spike proteins.


----------



## Concerned American

bambu. said:


> I saw the placards in America; "Better to live in risky freedom than to die in communist lockdown."


You are at risk the moment you are born.  I choose to live free.


----------



## cnm

Concerned American said:


> like most American lefties


!!!


----------



## MisterBeale

Unpaid Covid fines will be taken from bank accounts and seized homes in Queensland
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










						Unpaid Covid fines will be taken from bank accounts and seized homes in Queensland - Vigour Times
					

Thousands of Australians with unpaid fines for breaking Covid rules have their homes seized, bank accounts raided and licences cancelled as government chases $5.2million State Penalties Enforcement Register chasing $5.2m in unpaid Covid-19 fines   Queensland Health is using SPER to crackdown on...




					vigourtimes.com


----------



## eagle1462010

MisterBeale said:


> Unpaid Covid fines will be taken from bank accounts and seized homes in Queensland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unpaid Covid fines will be taken from bank accounts and seized homes in Queensland - Vigour Times
> 
> 
> Thousands of Australians with unpaid fines for breaking Covid rules have their homes seized, bank accounts raided and licences cancelled as government chases $5.2million State Penalties Enforcement Register chasing $5.2m in unpaid Covid-19 fines   Queensland Health is using SPER to crackdown on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vigourtimes.com


----------



## MisterBeale

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## .oldschool

bambu. said:


> Covid struck in 2020, 'just like a cold for most people' some in the media were saying.


More people died in 2017.


----------



## eagle1462010

MisterBeale said:


>


W.E.F. can kiss my ass


----------



## bambu.

MisterBeale said:


> Unpaid Covid fines will be taken from bank accounts and seized homes in Queensland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unpaid Covid fines will be taken from bank accounts and seized homes in Queensland - Vigour Times
> 
> 
> Thousands of Australians with unpaid fines for breaking Covid rules have their homes seized, bank accounts raided and licences cancelled as government chases $5.2million State Penalties Enforcement Register chasing $5.2m in unpaid Covid-19 fines   Queensland Health is using SPER to crackdown on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vigourtimes.com


Ah yes...people who can't, or won't pay their fines.
Break the law, break Covid rules, and get fined...you must pay the fines, just like any other debts you incur...or you hear from the debt collectors.
*Contract to travel into Australia and pay for your own hotel quarantine as a condition...you can't just refuse to pay.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*

_By Miriah Davis For Daily Mail Australia

Queenslanders who received fines for breaking Covid-19 rules *risk* having their homes seized and bank accounts frozen in a government crackdown to collect $5.2 million in repayments. 
*The State Penalties Enforcement Register* is expected to collect 3,046 unpaid fines from the pandemic on behalf of Queensland Health.
More than 2,755 fines were from individuals and businesses accused of breaking Covid-19 restrictions and the rest either still under investigation or pending payment.
The State Penalties Enforcement Register is chasing $5.2m in unpaid Covid-19 fines from *individuals and businesses* who are accused of flouting rule during the pandemic.

About 56.4 per cent of fines have already been paid in full or are being *paid off on a payment plan. *SPER said enforcement for people who failed to pay their fines ‘may include garnishing bank accounts or wages, registering charges over property, or suspending driver licences’, according to the Brisbane Times.
The drastic measures would be used to collect 18.4 per cent of outstanding fines, worth a total of $1 million.
Queensland Health also called on SPER to recover more than 2,045 overdue hotel quarantine bills which have racked up a state debt of $5.7 million._

#####

The govt is not just seizing homes and raiding bank accounts.
*It's debt collection, as debt collect operates.*
Don't want to have to pay fines?  Got no money to pay fines?  ...then don't break the laws/rules, and don't contract quarantining you can't or don't want to pay for.
As the meerkat in the smoking jacket says; "simples".
No degree from Harvard needed for this one either.

What happens if you don't make your car payments?
Yes, the Repo guys pay you a visit, in their shiny red tow truck.


----------



## bambu.

eagle1462010 said:


> W.E.F. can kiss my ass


He's a saint, and Australia is lucky to have him.
Cool, calm, rational, intelligent, qualified, knows his stuff, knows how a country's finances should be run.
Knows how to run a health system.
Prime Minister Scott Morrison, Treasurer Josh Frydenberg, and Health Minister Greg Hunt [Conservatives]...saints all...experts to the max...the best there are.
ScoMo, Josh, and Greg...saved Australia from total devastation during the pandemic, and from economic ruin.


----------



## skye

eagle1462010 said:


> W.E.F. can kiss my ass




mine too.

He is a POS.


----------



## MisterBeale

eagle1462010 said:


> W.E.F. can kiss my ass


----------



## MisterBeale

bambu. said:


> Ah yes...people who can't, or won't pay their fines.
> Break the law, break Covid rules, and get fined...you must pay the fines, just like any other debts you incur...or you hear from the debt collectors.
> *Contract to travel into Australia and pay for your own hotel quarantine as a condition...you can't just refuse to pay.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*
> 
> _By Miriah Davis For Daily Mail Australia
> 
> Queenslanders who received fines for breaking Covid-19 rules *risk* having their homes seized and bank accounts frozen in a government crackdown to collect $5.2 million in repayments.
> *The State Penalties Enforcement Register* is expected to collect 3,046 unpaid fines from the pandemic on behalf of Queensland Health.
> More than 2,755 fines were from individuals and businesses accused of breaking Covid-19 restrictions and the rest either still under investigation or pending payment.
> The State Penalties Enforcement Register is chasing $5.2m in unpaid Covid-19 fines from *individuals and businesses* who are accused of flouting rule during the pandemic.
> 
> About 56.4 per cent of fines have already been paid in full or are being *paid off on a payment plan. *SPER said enforcement for people who failed to pay their fines ‘may include garnishing bank accounts or wages, registering charges over property, or suspending driver licences’, according to the Brisbane Times.
> The drastic measures would be used to collect 18.4 per cent of outstanding fines, worth a total of $1 million.
> Queensland Health also called on SPER to recover more than 2,045 overdue hotel quarantine bills which have racked up a state debt of $5.7 million._
> 
> #####
> 
> The govt is not just seizing homes and raiding bank accounts.
> *It's debt collection, as debt collect operates.*
> Don't want to have to pay fines?  Got no money to pay fines?  ...then don't break the laws/rules, and don't contract quarantining you can't or don't want to pay for.
> As the meerkat in the smoking jacket says; "simples".
> No degree from Harvard needed for this one either.
> 
> What happens if you don't make your car payments?
> Yes, the Repo guys pay you a visit, in their shiny red tow truck.


----------



## MisterBeale

bambu. said:


> He's a saint, and Australia is lucky to have him.
> Cool, calm, rational, intelligent, qualified, knows his stuff, knows how a country's finances should be run.
> Knows how to run a health system.
> Prime Minister Scott Morrison, Treasurer Josh Frydenberg, and Health Minister Greg Hunt [Conservatives]...saints all...experts to the max...the best there are.
> ScoMo, Josh, and Greg...saved Australia from total devastation during the pandemic, and from economic ruin.


They are all totalitarian, and have all conspired against humanity.

All of them are in on this, and all of them need to go before a Nuremberg style II court, and all them should be hung.

This thing was planned.  Folks that don't think so, need to have their head examined.  All the elites have been in on this for years, and it is just now culminating.












If it isn't stopped, the totalitarianism of Stalinism and Nazism will look quaint compared to what is in store. . .


----------



## bambu.

MisterBeale said:


> View attachment 565622





MisterBeale said:


>


LOL

A contract is a contract...unless you want anarchy.
People overseas were told in March 2020 to hurry back to Australia...many didn't, then everything got shut down.

Anyway, this has been a valuable lesson for those who are willing to learn from it.
Leave your country's shores at your own peril, the world can close down at anytime, leaving you without a plane/ship when the music stops.


----------



## MisterBeale

bambu. said:


> A contract is a contract


No contracts were signed. . . 

. . . and folks in charge lied,.

People are not sick anymore, hospitals are not overwhelmed, but they are still using this as a reason for totalitarianism.

Governments have no right.  Sorry, you are a troll, who is just here gas-lighting.


----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> He's a saint, and Australia is lucky to have him.
> Cool, calm, rational, intelligent, qualified, knows his stuff, knows how a country's finances should be run.
> Knows how to run a health system.
> Prime Minister Scott Morrison, Treasurer Josh Frydenberg, and Health Minister Greg Hunt [Conservatives]...saints all...experts to the max...the best there are.
> ScoMo, Josh, and Greg...saved Australia from total devastation during the pandemic, and from economic ruin.


He is a Fascist Prick and nothing more.  He is with the cabal of Globalist who will be your god and master soon.  You have already been castrated by them.  Oh well.

Do you talk with a high pitched voice now.  Oh well.  Your problem.  Sorry.  this is still America.  You know the one that our fathers kept you from being Japan's bitch.

Oh well.  Enjoy the Tyranny


----------



## eagle1462010

MisterBeale said:


> No contracts were signed. . .
> 
> . . . and folks in charge lied,.
> 
> People are not sick anymore, hospitals are not overwhelmed, but they are still using this as a reason for totalitarianism.
> 
> Governments have no right.  Sorry, you are a troll, who is just here gas-lighting.


He's a sock but which one.........hmmm.  ....Right Winger maybe.............


----------



## MisterBeale

eagle1462010 said:


> He's a sock but which one.........hmmm.  ....Right Winger maybe.............


Pseudo-Toro has been seen for a while. . .


----------



## eagle1462010

MisterBeale said:


> Pseudo-Toro has been seen for a while. . .


TORO.  IS THIS YOUR SOCK PUPPET.


----------



## bambu.

MisterBeale said:


> No contracts were signed. . .
> 
> . . . and folks in charge lied,.
> 
> People are not sick anymore, hospitals are not overwhelmed, but they are still using this as a reason for totalitarianism.
> 
> Governments have no right.  Sorry, you are a troll, who is just here gas-lighting.


Govts do have the right, by order of democracy, the parliament, the Constitution.
Elected representatives of the People pass bills into law in the parliament.
People are still sick.
Hospitals are still just coping.


----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> Govts do have the right, by order of democracy, the parliament, the Constitution.
> Elected representatives of the People pass bills into law in the parliament.
> People are still sick.
> Hospitals are still just coping.


----------



## bambu.

eagle1462010 said:


> He is a Fascist Prick and nothing more.  He is with the cabal of Globalist who will be your god and master soon.  You have already been castrated by them.  Oh well.
> 
> Do you talk with a high pitched voice now.  Oh well.  Your problem.  Sorry.  this is still America.  You know the one that our fathers kept you from being Japan's bitch.
> 
> Oh well.  Enjoy the Tyranny


Greg Hunt...working for good not evil.

*You should be so lucky, to have a man like him running your federal Health.*

The Hon Greg Hunt MP

Biography​_Greg was elected as the Federal Member for Flinders in 2001. He has served as Minister for the Environment, and Minister for Industry, Innovation and Science.

As Minister for Health since January 2017, Greg is working to deliver a world-class health system for Australia. In December 2020, Greg added responsibility for Aged Care to his portfolio, leading the Government’s response to the Aged Care Royal Commission.

Greg was born and raised on the Mornington Peninsula where he currently resides with his wife Paula and two young children.

Greg graduated from Melbourne University with First Class Honours in Law, and subsequently won a Fulbright Scholarship to complete a Masters of International Relations at Yale University.

Throughout university and his time on a kibbutz in Israel he worked in warehouses, as a metal worker and as a fruit picker.

After university Greg worked with Mallesons Stephen Jacques, before becoming Associate to the Chief Justice of the Federal Court.

Between 1994 and 1998, Greg worked as senior adviser to the then opposition Leader and Minister for Foreign Affairs, Alexander Downer. He subsequently headed Australia’s electoral mission to Cambodia in 1998.

Greg then worked with McKinsey and Co for almost three years during which time he became an Engagement Manager and specialised in telecommunications, start-ups, government reform and the banking sector.

Greg’s achievements include being named a Global Leader for Tomorrow by the World Economic Forum, being a runner up in the World Debating Championships and being selected as Australia’s debating captain.

Greg was elected as the Federal Member for Flinders in 2001, and became Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister for the Environment and Heritage and then Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister for Foreign Affairs as a young MP in the Howard Government.

Greg was Shadow Minister in the Environment portfolio between 2007 and 2013, and was Minister for the Environment between September 2013 and July 2016.

As Environment Minister, Greg counts his key achievements as establishing Australia’s successful Emissions Reduction Fund, developing the Great Barrier Reef 2050 Long-Term Sustainability Plan and $1 billion Reef Fund. 

In 2016 he was selected as the inaugural Best Minister in the World recipient at the World Government Summit.

Greg was appointed Minister for Industry, Innovation and Science in July 2016. 

In January 2017, Greg was appointed Minister for Health and Sport. Greg has always had a strong connection with the medical profession. His mother was a nurse and his wife is a nurse.

Greg will use his background in the Industry, Innovation and Science portfolio to build on Australia’s track record for medical breakthroughs, turning what is done in the laboratory into better healthcare for patients. 

Mental health is an issue that is particularly important to Greg. He wants to be a strong advocate for greater understanding and community awareness, and to ensure we have the necessary resources to help deal with this very important issue.

Greg is a keen sportsman and has competed in seven marathons as well as numerous local events such as the Arthurs Seat Challenge fun run, the San Remo Channel Challenge and the Dromana Life Saving Club swim.

As a sports fan and sports Dad, Greg is passionate about Australian sport and his top priority will be increasing participation across all ages – and winning back the Ashes.

As the Member for Flinders, Greg has completed four 500km walks around his electorate – in 2004, 2007, 2011 and 2015 – two each to raise funds for Juvenile Diabetes and Autism Spectrum Disorder.

In December 2020, Greg added responsibility for Aged Care to his portfolio, leading the Government’s response to the Aged Care Royal Commission._


----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> Greg Hunt...
> 
> *You should be so lucky, to have a man like him running your federal Health.*
> 
> The Hon Greg Hunt MP
> 
> Biography​_Greg was elected as the Federal Member for Flinders in 2001. He has served as Minister for the Environment, and Minister for Industry, Innovation and Science.
> 
> As Minister for Health since January 2017, Greg is working to deliver a world-class health system for Australia. In December 2020, Greg added responsibility for Aged Care to his portfolio, leading the Government’s response to the Aged Care Royal Commission.
> 
> Greg was born and raised on the Mornington Peninsula where he currently resides with his wife Paula and two young children.
> 
> Greg graduated from Melbourne University with First Class Honours in Law, and subsequently won a Fulbright Scholarship to complete a Masters of International Relations at Yale University.
> 
> Throughout university and his time on a kibbutz in Israel he worked in warehouses, as a metal worker and as a fruit picker.
> 
> After university Greg worked with Mallesons Stephen Jacques, before becoming Associate to the Chief Justice of the Federal Court.
> 
> Between 1994 and 1998, Greg worked as senior adviser to the then opposition Leader and Minister for Foreign Affairs, Alexander Downer. He subsequently headed Australia’s electoral mission to Cambodia in 1998.
> 
> Greg then worked with McKinsey and Co for almost three years during which time he became an Engagement Manager and specialised in telecommunications, start-ups, government reform and the banking sector.
> 
> Greg’s achievements include being named a Global Leader for Tomorrow by the World Economic Forum, being a runner up in the World Debating Championships and being selected as Australia’s debating captain.
> 
> Greg was elected as the Federal Member for Flinders in 2001, and became Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister for the Environment and Heritage and then Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister for Foreign Affairs as a young MP in the Howard Government.
> 
> Greg was Shadow Minister in the Environment portfolio between 2007 and 2013, and was Minister for the Environment between September 2013 and July 2016.
> 
> As Environment Minister, Greg counts his key achievements as establishing Australia’s successful Emissions Reduction Fund, developing the Great Barrier Reef 2050 Long-Term Sustainability Plan and $1 billion Reef Fund.
> 
> In 2016 he was selected as the inaugural Best Minister in the World recipient at the World Government Summit.
> 
> Greg was appointed Minister for Industry, Innovation and Science in July 2016.
> 
> In January 2017, Greg was appointed Minister for Health and Sport. Greg has always had a strong connection with the medical profession. His mother was a nurse and his wife is a nurse.
> 
> Greg will use his background in the Industry, Innovation and Science portfolio to build on Australia’s track record for medical breakthroughs, turning what is done in the laboratory into better healthcare for patients.
> 
> Mental health is an issue that is particularly important to Greg. He wants to be a strong advocate for greater understanding and community awareness, and to ensure we have the necessary resources to help deal with this very important issue.
> 
> Greg is a keen sportsman and has competed in seven marathons as well as numerous local events such as the Arthurs Seat Challenge fun run, the San Remo Channel Challenge and the Dromana Life Saving Club swim.
> 
> As a sports fan and sports Dad, Greg is passionate about Australian sport and his top priority will be increasing participation across all ages – and winning back the Ashes.
> 
> As the Member for Flinders, Greg has completed four 500km walks around his electorate – in 2004, 2007, 2011 and 2015 – two each to raise funds for Juvenile Diabetes and Autism Spectrum Disorder.
> 
> In December 2020, Greg added responsibility for Aged Care to his portfolio, leading the Government’s response to the Aged Care Royal Commission._


Sorry.  Did he play Hockey for the Redwings?


----------



## bambu.

eagle1462010 said:


> Sorry.  Did he play Hockey for the Redwings?



Can't see hockey anywhere.
He cares about the elderly, people with mental illness and disabilities though.
if only I could've been such a man, doing all that good in the world.


----------



## bambu.

MisterBeale said:


> View attachment 565622


----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> Can't see hockey anywhere.
> He cares about the elderly, people with mental illness and disabilities though.
> if only I could've been such a man, doing all that good in the world.


Yawn  W.E.F are evil fucks.  Their intentions are evil  I can't help it if your mind has been turned to mush.


----------



## bambu.

She mustn't have been paying attention.
She couldn't get back into her own state, because the border was shut, to keep Covid out.

At one stage between NSW and Qld states there  was "the great wall of plastic". People from both sides of the border could meet up at the plastic road dividers, chat.
Some people tied to sneak over them...the officials with eyes like hawks grabbed them...big fine for trying to do that.


----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> She mustn't have been paying attention.
> She couldn't get back into her own state, because the border was shut, to keep Covid out.
> 
> At one stage between NSW and Qld states there  was "the great wall of plastic". People from both sides of the border could meet up at the plastic road dividers, chat.
> Some people tied to sneak over them...the officials with eyes like hawks grabbed them...big fine for trying to do that.


Covid doesn't care about your borders .......your mandates.........you can't hide from it forever.  It WILL EVENTUALLY FIND YOU.  Pandora''s box is open and there is no closing it.


----------



## bambu.

eagle1462010 said:


> Covid doesn't care about your borders .......your mandates.........you can't hide from it forever.  It WILL EVENTUALLY FIND YOU.  Pandora''s box is open and there is no closing it.


Qld state is almost Covid free...Premier there freaks out if they get 1 new case.


----------



## MisterBeale

bambu. said:


> Qld state is almost Covid free...Premier there freaks out if they get 1 new case.


----------



## bambu.

MisterBeale said:


>


Today we have engineers, and are smarter than that.
Although, decks and buildings still collapse. I have a policy now of never living/staying in high rise buildings that could be built on dodgy land near the sea or swamp.
Of never buying into high rise.

Qld...in today's paper; [border is still closed]

_When arriving from a hotspot once 80 per cent vaccine rate is reached, fully vaccinated people will be allowed to drive or fly into Queensland if they have proof of a negative Covid-19 test from within 72 hours of travel.

*Entry requirements from Covid hot spots at 80 per cent:*_


_Travellers can arrive by air or road_
_Must be fully vaccinated_
_Have a negative Covid test in the 72-hours before travel_
_No quarantine required_
*Entry requirements when Queensland reaches 90 per cent vaccinated:*



_
Quarantine limited to unvaccinated only
_


----------



## .oldschool

Did the Queensland government drop the ball by letting NRL wives and girlfriends fly in from Sydney?
					

It's hard to avoid the conclusion that allowing players' wives, girlfriends and children into Brisbane from Sydney means there are different rules for different people, writes Matt Wordsworth.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## .oldschool




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Burgermeister said:


> Right, you knockers, stop bleating about Americans and their guns. Our guns are the only thing stopping what's going on there, here.


No one is coming to save you


----------



## Blues Man

Smokin' OP said:


> Australia- 187,041 covid  cases...............1873 deaths.
> US- 47, 693,516 covid cases..............780,775 deaths.
> 
> So, what did your gun stop?


Australia population 25 million

US population 330 million


----------



## bambu.

Blues Man said:


> Australia population 25 million
> 
> US population 330 million


330 = 25 x13.2
1873 x 13.2 = 24,723...not 780,775.


----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> Today we have engineers, and are smarter than that.
> Although, decks and buildings still collapse. I have a policy now of never living/staying in high rise buildings that could be built on dodgy land near the sea or swamp.
> Of never buying into high rise.
> 
> Qld...in today's paper; [border is still closed]
> 
> _When arriving from a hotspot once 80 per cent vaccine rate is reached, fully vaccinated people will be allowed to drive or fly into Queensland if they have proof of a negative Covid-19 test from within 72 hours of travel.
> 
> *Entry requirements from Covid hot spots at 80 per cent:*_
> 
> 
> _Travellers can arrive by air or road_
> _Must be fully vaccinated_
> _Have a negative Covid test in the 72-hours before travel_
> _No quarantine required_
> *Entry requirements when Queensland reaches 90 per cent vaccinated:*
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Quarantine limited to unvaccinated only
> _


How Quaint.  FASCIST BRAGGING ABOUT  COHERSION and how many have kneeled to them.


Welcome to America ZOD.....LMAO


----------



## Blues Man

bambu. said:


> 330 = 25 x13.2
> 1873 x 13.2 = 24,723...not 780,775.


irrelevant.

Freedom has risks. Americans are risk takers.  Aussies are sheep


----------



## bambu.

Deplorable Yankee said:


> No one is coming to save you


They should be though...if they know what's good for *them:* "First they came..."

US is the largest investor in Australia, followed by Britain.
US has a $28billion annual trade surplus with Australia.
US drones are guided from the Outback.
US base at Pine Gap in the Outback...possibly CIA.
Look at all that land of a smiling ally, look at its location, look how many warplanes could be hidden there, look how many bombs, look how many nukes could be hidden there, look at all those deep water ports in which to park warships.
Look at all that uranium and other commodities available.
Just like having a 51st state really.
NOW is the time to form Coalition Of the Willing MK2.
Nations having to decide whether they're in or out, of the Coalition Against China's War Drums. CACWD, Coalition Against China's Global Takeover. CACWT

China's Belt and Road Initiatives, BRI...are everywhere now. The tentacles spread far and wide.
US land, farms, real estate, and companies are being bought up at express pace. If that keeps up Americans won't even own their own country. [Australia is just as bad, China allowed to buy up *everything*]. Politicians live in fantasyland. NOW the plane cabin doors are locked...politicians need to wake from their slumber and get very proactive very quickly...or the red flag will be hanging from all their poles.


----------



## bambu.

.oldschool said:


>



Dear sweet Gladys is no longer Premier...something about being unlucky in love, with her secret politician boyfriend not exactly doing the correct things 24/7/365.


----------



## .oldschool

bambu. said:


> US is the largest investor in Australia, followed by Britain.







__





						Statistics on who invests in Australia
					

Statistics on who invests in Australia. Foreign economies had a total of $3.8 trillion invested in Australia at the end of 2019.




					www.dfat.gov.au


----------



## Smokin' OP

Blues Man said:


> Australia population 25 million
> 
> US population 330 million



Australia- 187,041 covid cases...............1873 deaths.


Florida population-  21.5million.
3,718,627 covid cases.
60,845 deaths.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Blues Man said:


> irrelevant.
> 
> Freedom has risks. Americans are risk takers.  Aussies are sheep


That's rich, Trumptards accusing others, of being sheep.


----------



## Blues Man

Smokin' OP said:


> That's rich, Trumptards accusing others, of being sheep.


I didn't vote for Trump.

Unlike you sheep Americans make their own decisions and what other people decide to do is none of my business.


----------



## Blues Man

Smokin' OP said:


> Australia- 187,041 covid cases...............1873 deaths.
> 
> 
> Florida population-  21.5million.
> 3,718,627 covid cases.
> 60,845 deaths.


Their choices, their consequences.

It's not difficult to understand if you can actually think for yourself.


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> Their choices, their consequences.


It's almost as though it's not an infectious disease.

Almost.


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> Unlike you sheep Americans make their own decisions and what other people decide to do is none of my business.


Especially when they decide to walk around infecting you.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Blues Man said:


> Their choices, their consequences.


No, it isn't.
Their consequences are ending up costing the taxpayer  $$$, by paying for their care and hospitalization.



Blues Man said:


> It's not difficult to understand if you can actually think for yourself.


No, it isn't.
They should be held financially responsible for their care.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Blues Man said:


> I didn't vote for Trump.
> 
> Unlike you sheep Americans make their own decisions and what other people decide to do is none of my business.


Sure.
 GQP sheep.
Wasting little time, Gov. Ron DeSantis on Thursday signed into law four bills that offset federal mask and vaccine mandates less than 12 hours after state lawmakers passed the legislation along mostly party lines.

Claiming he was upholding the rights of Floridians to choose whether or not to be vaccinated, DeSantis said he was signing the strongest legislation yet that blunts a federal mandate on employer vaccine requirements.

So, if a privately owned business wants to protect their employees and customers, they get fined by the state of Florida, as per mini-Trump and the GQP legislature?


----------



## Smokin' OP

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ WTF does gun ownership have to do with stopping covid?  Try asking a legitimate question.


Australians are protesting covid restrictions.
You think owning a gun will stop police from arresting people for violating them, rioting, attacking the police?


----------



## bambu.

Smokin' OP said:


> Australians are protesting covid restrictions.
> You think owning a gun will stop police from arresting people for violating them, rioting, attacking the police?


No.
Cops will then shoot them with real bullets not rubber/bean bag bullets.


----------



## Smokin' OP

bambu. said:


> No.
> Cops will then shoot them with real bullets not rubber/bean bag bullets.


Yes, they will.
I own guns and I wouldn't carry my rifle or my pistol to any protest, if I were so inclined to attend *any *protest.
I don't get these gun nuts.....................................small penis syndrome?


----------



## cnm

Smokin' OP said:


> I don't get these gun nuts.....................................small penis syndrome?


I suppose that's why...


----------



## Smokin' OP

cnm said:


> I suppose that's why...


Could be, why would anyone go around parading their weapons?
'Look at me and my big powerful gun'.
I just never did that, except when I was 12 or 13 walking down our little road, on my way to the woods.
I had a .22 and a .410 in the gun rack of my pickup, a long time ago.

Maybe someone can give me some insight on why people do that?


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> It's almost as though it's not an infectious disease.
> 
> Almost.


What don't you understand about the idea of personal choice?


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Especially when they decide to walk around infecting you.


I'm vaccinated so I'm not too worried.

Why are you so scared that you have to force other people to do what you want them to?


----------



## Blues Man

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure.
> GQP sheep.
> Wasting little time, Gov. Ron DeSantis on Thursday signed into law four bills that offset federal mask and vaccine mandates less than 12 hours after state lawmakers passed the legislation along mostly party lines.
> 
> Claiming he was upholding the rights of Floridians to choose whether or not to be vaccinated, DeSantis said he was signing the strongest legislation yet that blunts a federal mandate on employer vaccine requirements.
> 
> So, if a privately owned business wants to protect their employees and customers, they get fined by the state of Florida, as per mini-Trump and the GQP legislature?


GQP?

If you meant GOP you're barking up the wrong tree here.  I am not a republican

You know so little about the US that you think everyone is either a republican or a democrat right?

Why don't you try not to be a 2 dimensional thinker for a change?


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure.
> GQP sheep.
> Wasting little time, Gov. Ron DeSantis on Thursday signed into law four bills that offset federal mask and vaccine mandates less than 12 hours after state lawmakers passed the legislation along mostly party lines.
> 
> Claiming he was upholding the rights of Floridians to choose whether or not to be vaccinated, DeSantis said he was signing the strongest legislation yet that blunts a federal mandate on employer vaccine requirements.
> 
> So, if a privately owned business wants to protect their employees and customers, they get fined by the state of Florida, as per mini-Trump and the GQP legislature?


Good.  Because the Gov't has no right to order us to get the jab and neither do you.

DeSantis is the man flipping you off and I love it.


----------



## Blues Man

Smokin' OP said:


> No, it isn't.
> Their consequences are ending up costing the taxpayer  $$$, by paying for their care and hospitalization.
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.
> They should be held financially responsible for their care.


SO what?

Lots of chop ices people make end up costing taxpyers money.  That doesn't give you the right to force people to do what you want them to do.

Most people have health insurance so they are paying for their own care


----------



## Smokin' OP

Blues Man said:


> GQP?
> 
> If you meant GOP you're barking up the wrong tree here.  I am not a republican
> 
> You know so little about the US that you think everyone is either a republican or a democrat right?
> 
> Why don't you try not to be a 2 dimensional thinker for a change?


Either am I.
But you defend their opinions.


----------



## Blues Man

Smokin' OP said:


> Either am I.
> But you defend their opinions.


No I don't

Unlike you I think for myself and I don't believe in forcing my will on others like you do.


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> Good.  Because the Gov't has no right to order us to get the jab and neither do you.
> 
> DeSantis is the man flipping you off and I love it.


That's because, he's a dictator, republicans love their mini-Trump.
Telling private companies they can't practice safety?

' Gov't has no right to order us to get the jab'.

Yes, they do.
Getting a newborn out of the hospital?
Getting your 5 year old ready for grade school?
Are you trying to enter the USA for the first time?
Want to serve your country in the military?
Do you want to take a vacation outside the US?


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> That's because, he's a dictator, republicans love their mini-Trump.
> Telling private companies they can't practice safety?
> 
> ' Gov't has no right to order us to get the jab'.
> 
> Yes, they do.
> Getting a newborn out of the hospital?
> Getting your 5 year old ready for grade school?
> Are you trying to enter the USA for the first time?
> Want to serve your country in the military?
> Do you want to take a vacation outside the US?


Your list of Fascist demands there.  Up yours.  I did 10 years and you remind me of what I saw in the Middle East.  You WILL CONVERT TO ISLAM OR DIE............

We say bring it bitch.  That is you right here right now.

You are a BILLBOARD sign for Fascism and people like you take a dump on the Constitution daily.

You try the shit going on in the world here.  You had better be willing to back it up.  Red states are telling you to Fuck off.  We don't care if you like it or not.

You want the jab.  Do it.  You want 60 jabs.  Do it.  I really don't care.  Order me to do so.  Then we have a problem


----------



## Smokin' OP

Blues Man said:


> SO what?
> 
> Lots of chop ices people make end up costing taxpyers money.


I know they do, usually end up getting a bill for it too.


Blues Man said:


> That doesn't give you the right to force people to do what you want them to do.


Really?
Want to drive a car?
Want to improve your home or someone else's?
Want to fly a plane?
Want to fix someone's spine?


Blues Man said:


> Most people have health insurance so they are paying for their own care


That depends.
Health plans that aren’t considered minimum essential coverage are not required to cover COVID-19 testing under the federal rules. This includes short-term health plans, fixed indemnity plans, and healthcare sharing ministry plans. It also includes the Farm Bureau plans in Tennessee, Iowa, Indiana, and Kansas – which are not considered health insurance and are specifically exempt from insurance regulations. But some of these plans are voluntarily covering COVID-19 testing and telehealth, so the specifics depend on the plan.


----------



## Blues Man

Smokin' OP said:


> I know they do, usually end up getting a bill for it too.
> 
> Really?
> Want to drive a car?
> Want to improve your home or someone else's?
> Want to fly a plane?
> Want to fix someone's spine?
> 
> That depends.
> Health plans that aren’t considered minimum essential coverage are not required to cover COVID-19 testing under the federal rules. This includes short-term health plans, fixed indemnity plans, and healthcare sharing ministry plans. It also includes the Farm Bureau plans in Tennessee, Iowa, Indiana, and Kansas – which are not considered health insurance and are specifically exempt from insurance regulations. But some of these plans are voluntarily covering COVID-19 testing and telehealth, so the specifics depend on the plan.


What does any of that have to do with forcing my will on someone?

No one is forced to get a driver's license, or to be a contractor, or to fly a plane or to be a chiropractor.

If you CHOOSE to do any of those things there are requirements to meet.

Man are all you Aussies so obtuse?


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> That depends.
> Health plans that aren’t considered minimum essential coverage are not required to cover COVID-19 testing under the federal rules. This includes short-term health plans, fixed indemnity plans, and healthcare sharing ministry plans. It also includes the Farm Bureau plans in Tennessee, Iowa, Indiana, and Kansas – which are not considered health insurance and are specifically exempt from insurance regulations. But some of these plans are voluntarily covering COVID-19 testing and telehealth, so the specifics depend on the plan.


Like my co worker who got the shot with his wife.  And they charged him $720 for 2 shots even though they have Insurance and the Gov't is supposed to pay for the shots.

Imagine that.


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> What does any of that have to do with forcing my will on someone?
> 
> No one is forced to get a driver's license, or to be a contractor, or to fly a plane or to be a chiropractor.
> 
> If you CHOOSE to do any of those things there are requirements to meet.
> 
> Man are all you Aussies so obtuse?


Oh.  I didn't know this guy was an Aussie......lmao


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> Your list of Fascist demands there.  Up yours.  I did 10 years and you remind me of what I saw in the Middle East.  You WILL CONVERT TO ISLAM OR DIE............
> 
> We say bring it bitch.  That is you right here right now.
> 
> You are a BILLBOARD sign for Fascism and people like you take a dump on the Constitution daily.
> 
> You try the shit going on in the world here.  You had better be willing to back it up.  Red states are telling you to Fuck off.  We don't care if you like it or not.
> 
> You want the jab.  Do it.  You want 60 jabs.  Do it.  I really don't care.  Order me to do so.  Then we have a problem


Really?
So, their are at least a dozen shots you had to get, before you took your trip to the ME.

They must have been fascist.


----------



## Blues Man

Smokin' OP said:


> Really?
> So, their are at least a dozen shots you had to get, before you took your trip to the ME.
> 
> They must have been fascist.


Yeah the Middle East is fucked up.

Why do you want to be like them?


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> Like my co worker who got the shot with his wife.  And they charged him $720 for 2 shots even though they have Insurance and the Gov't is supposed to pay for the shots.
> 
> Imagine that.


Like I said, it depends.................................on what your insurer can get away with.
They only charged me $175.
Which, my insurer sent a check for, 2 months later.
Got a booster shot a while back from the drug store?
$55, which my insurer paid.

Price gouging is what I call it, no matter who pays


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> Really?
> So, their are at least a dozen shots you had to get, before you took your trip to the ME.
> 
> They must have been fascist.


When I was in Boot camp we got 7 shots in about 2 minutes.

This is not the same.  This is BS.  Those others actually Fucking worked.  This one is nothing  more than a glorified Flu shot.

Tell me the ones before that they only tested for 4 months and said THIS IS GREAT.  

People in our military are telling them to screw themselves in this country right now.  This isn't Australia.  We DON'T BOW which is obviously happening there.  Those who don't obey will be locked down and thrown in jail and money seized.

You are run by a bunch of assholes.  Same here.  But we don't OBEY.  Kinda an American Tradition.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Blues Man said:


> Yeah the Middle East is fucked up.
> 
> Why do you want to be like them?


Hmmmmmmm. It wasn't them requiring shots, now was it?


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> Like I said, it depends.................................on what your insurer can get away with.
> They only charged me $175.
> Which, my insurer sent a check for, 2 months later.
> Got a booster shot a while back from the drug store?
> $55, which my insurer paid.
> 
> Price gouging is what I call it, no matter who pays


Our Gov't bought the shots.  The politicians said it's Free.  But they charged him $720

Imagine that.  lol


----------



## Blues Man

Smokin' OP said:


> Hmmmmmmm. It wasn't them requiring shots, now was it?


Why do I give a single fuck what they do in the ME?

That's a rhetorical question btw.


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> Hmmmmmmm. It wasn't them requiring shots, now was it?


1st Gulf War.  Navy isn't required.  Marines did with Anthrax.  That was such a great idea.  The gov't still doesn't know if that is Gulf War Syndrome or the CBR weapons depots we blew to hell caused it.

Marines told me that the Sarin alarms were going off on all the Humvees going into Kuwait.  I'm sure our TRANSPARENT GOV'T REPORTED THA..........lmao


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> When I was in Boot camp we got 7 shots in about 2 minutes.
> 
> This is not the same.  This is BS.  Those others actually Fucking worked.  This one is nothing  more than a glorified Flu shot.
> 
> Tell me the ones before that they only tested for 4 months and said THIS IS GREAT.
> 
> People in our military are telling them to screw themselves in this country right now.  This isn't Australia.  We DON'T BOW which is obviously happening there.  Those who don't obey will be locked down and thrown in jail and money seized.
> 
> You are run by a bunch of assholes.  Same here.  But we don't OBEY.  Kinda an American Tradition.


'This is not the same. This is BS. Those others actually Fucking worked'.
Really?
How do you know?

'
This one is nothing  more than a glorified Flu shot'.
Guess you don't know how vaccines work.


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> 'This is not the same. This is BS. Those others actually Fucking worked'.
> Really?
> How do you know?
> 
> '
> This one is nothing  more than a glorified Flu shot'.
> Guess you don't know how vaccines work.


I've read more studies since this started than I cared to ever know.  I've posted a ton of them. 

So I could care less what you think on it.  Take a look at India data.  Then look at the rest of the world and get back to me.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Blues Man said:


> Why do I give a single fuck what they do in the ME?
> 
> That's a rhetorical question btw.


WTF?

You got the shots* before *you even left the US.
The ME didn't force you to get shots, the military did.


----------



## Blues Man

Smokin' OP said:


> WTF?
> 
> You got the shots* before *you even left the US.
> The ME didn't force you to get shots, the military did.


I never went to the ME, stop making shit up


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> 1st Gulf War.  Navy isn't required.  Marines did with Anthrax.  That was such a great idea.  The gov't still doesn't know if that is Gulf War Syndrome or the CBR weapons depots we blew to hell caused it.
> 
> Marines told me that the Sarin alarms were going off on all the Humvees going into Kuwait.  I'm sure our TRANSPARENT GOV'T REPORTED THA..........lmao


So, they must be fascist.


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> WTF?
> 
> You got the shots* before *you even left the US.
> The ME didn't force you to get shots, the military did.


LOL

Most countries on earth have used the military as their LAB RATS in history.  Doesn't make it right.  And doesn't make it a LAWFULL ORDER.  Biden ORDERED IT.  A whole bunch in our military have said LETS GO BRANDON.

Now it's a purge........Communist tactics to purge the military of those who would stand up for rights in this country.  So they can get in their brain washed types instead.


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> So, they must be fascist.


The military isn't a democracy.  And yeah they certainly can be.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Blues Man said:


> I never went to the ME, stop making shit up


You insinuated you did.

'Why do I give a single fuck what they do in the ME'?
I'm sure it wasn't Maine, I could be mistaken.


----------



## Blues Man

Smokin' OP said:


> You insinuated you did.
> 
> 'Why do I give a single fuck what they do in the ME'?
> I'm sure it wasn't Maine, I could be mistaken.


Quote the post.  And how does that statement imply I went to the Middle East?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Smokin' OP said:


> Australians are protesting covid restrictions.
> You think owning a gun will stop police from arresting people for violating them, rioting, attacking the police?


/——/ First of all, I support the police. When I’m in trouble they are the first ones I call for help. Secondly, if a suspect is armed, the police use different tactics than when the person is unarmed.  So, knowing the population is armed makes a big difference.


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> Most countries on earth have used the military as their LAB RATS in history.  Doesn't make it right.  And doesn't make it a LAWFULL ORDER.  Biden ORDERED IT.  A whole bunch in our military have said LETS GO BRANDON.
> 
> Now it's a purge........Communist tactics to purge the military of those who would stand up for rights in this country.  So they can get in their brain washed types instead.


No objections, until the covid vaccine.
I had none with the small pox vaccine and that was still prevalent in the US at the time.

'...Communist tactics to purge the military of those who would stand up for rights in this country'.
Ummm. In the military, you ain't got no rights.


----------



## Turtlesoup

bambu. said:


> "officials locking people out of their bank accounts and stealing their homes"?
> 
> Any proof of this, and in what circumstances it allegedly happened?
> 
> People who can't explain where they got all the money in their bank accounts, how they paid for their homes, cars, boats, etc...could well have all those assets seized by said "officials"....police, courts, govts.
> There are such laws.
> "Money laundering", "proceeds of crime", "hiding money from the ATO" [IRS in America]....etc, would be the suspected behaviours.
> 
> In my mind it's all good.
> Everyone should be honest, not commit crimes, and pay the taxes they are supposed to.


I GOOGLED..............









						Unpaid Covid fines will be taken from bank accounts and seized homes
					

Queensland Health have called on The State Penalties Enforcement Register to retrieve more than $5.2m in Covid-19 fines issued during the pandemic.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Smokin' OP

Blues Man said:


> Quote the post.  And how does that statement imply I went to the Middle East?


ME?
Short for middle east.

That's what my nephew and his referred to it as, the sandbox was also used.
Or Iraq, Afghanistan but generally M-E.


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> No objections, until the covid vaccine.
> I had none with the small pox vaccine and that was still prevalent in the US at the time.
> 
> '...Communist tactics to purge the military of those who would stand up for rights in this country'.
> Ummm. In the military, you ain't got no rights.


Yeah that is what peeps say.  Unlawful order is what is being discussed right now.  Those that see what is going on in this country and believe in the Oath they took.

I got sunburned once and they said we can take you to mast for destruction of Gov't property.  I told them to stick it.  And if they did I'd forget how to work on anything all of a sudden.  The person telling me that was dumb as a rock but kissed ass for rank.

I'm VERY AWARE of how it works.


----------



## eagle1462010

Turtlesoup said:


> I GOOGLED..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unpaid Covid fines will be taken from bank accounts and seized homes
> 
> 
> Queensland Health have called on The State Penalties Enforcement Register to retrieve more than $5.2m in Covid-19 fines issued during the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


aka.  OBEY or WE WILL DESTROY YOU.  Some Freedom in Australia.  SHEEP


----------



## Blues Man

Smokin' OP said:


> ME?
> Short for middle east.
> 
> That's what my nephew and his referred to it as, the sandbox was also used.
> Or Iraq, Afghanistan but generally M-E.


So once again I'll ask you.

How does that statement imply I ever went to the Middle East?

And A little FYI.

No one write _the ME _when referring to a state.

You don't say I went to the Maine unless you are talking about a battleship

You say I went to ME for the weekend.  (I went to Maine for the weekend)

The ME should have been easy to figure out though


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

It's not difficult to overthrow a government.

There's more of YOU than there are of THEM.

If it's done correctly, and there's a leader of the people that is adept in social and warfare tactics, it's pretty easy.

The problem today is, too many people are too fucking lazy to get out of their recliner to DO anything besides get another soda and open another bag of chips.


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> What don't you understand about the idea of personal choice?


You've explained that you/Americans have/should have the choice to wander around infecting others. It's perfectly clear.

I understand how the US has  ≈ 4% of world population and  ≈ 15% of COVID fatalities.


----------



## bambu.

Turtlesoup said:


> I GOOGLED..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unpaid Covid fines will be taken from bank accounts and seized homes
> 
> 
> Queensland Health have called on The State Penalties Enforcement Register to retrieve more than $5.2m in Covid-19 fines issued during the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


The govt is not just seizing homes, and raiding bank accounts...it's debt collection, there are laws and processes to be followed.
The govt can and will cancel driving licences for unpaid fines...they do it at elections if people don't vote and then don't pay the fine for not voting.
*People have to pay fines they incur....debts they owe.*
Don't make the payments on your car? you won't have the car for long, the repo guys will take it.

Owe money for fines? the govt gives you a chance to go on a payment plan, have money taken out of your wages...or if you have money in the bank to pay the fines but won't, the govt can get a court order to freeze your bank account.
They can also register a caveat over the title of your home so you can't sell it without paying the debt, and interest.
In extreme circumstances the govt can get a court order to sell your home to get their money.
It's QLD state, they could be getting tough.

In America, you can't just ignore traffic tickets....stack them up on the dining room table and look at them?


----------



## bambu.

"Risky freedom" is way overrated.
And besides that, like someone wrote here earlier, people getting Covid in great numbers are a burden on the health system and society as they spread it around.

Looks like Austria...the one in Europe that gets confused with Australia...has tried that and it didn't work out well...Austria is to be locked down and vaccination made mandatory, reportedly.

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


_Austria Enters Full National Lockdown, Orders Mandatory Covid Vaccines_​
_Austria will become the first western European country to impose widespread restrictions *after curbs on unvaccinated people failed to stem a surge in new infections.* It will also become *the first European country to mandate Covid-19 shots* as it seeks to exit the crisis.

*“There are too many among us who haven’t shown solidarity,”* Chancellor Alexander Schallenberg said in Tyrol after meeting with provincial governors. “Raising the vaccination rate is the only way to break this vicious circle.”_


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> I've read more studies since this started than I cared to ever know.  I've posted a ton of them.
> 
> So I could care less what you think on it.  Take a look at India data.  Then look at the rest of the world and get back to me.


Sure .

Oct 26, 2021
PANAJI: Ninety-two per cent of people who succumbed to Covid-19 during the second wave were unvaccinated, state epidemiologist Dr Utkarsh Betodkar told reporters on Monday.
He said that of the 2,563 coronavirus deaths from March 1, a total of 2,359 (92%) hadn’t even taken a single dose of the vaccine. Another 185 (7%) had taken one shot. Only a very small number — 19 victims (0.7 %) — had taken both doses of the vaccine, of which 17 had major comorbid conditions, he said.

“Going by this data, it is clear that vaccination definitely helps. If you take the vaccine, you definitely will not get complications and will not reach a critical stage. There are fewer chances of being admitted and your infection will not progress,” he said while appealing to people who are due for their second dose of the vaccine to take it as soon as possible. Betodkar reasoned that as fewer daily Covid-19 cases are being reported, it was the right time for people to get their shots.


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> Most countries on earth have used the military as their LAB RATS in history.  Doesn't make it right.  And doesn't make it a LAWFULL ORDER.  Biden ORDERED IT.  A whole bunch in our military have said LETS GO BRANDON.
> 
> Now it's a purge........Communist tactics to purge the military of those who would stand up for rights in this country.  So they can get in their brain washed types instead.


Yes, it does make it a lawful order.

Military law is clear that a servicemember can be ordered to submit to vaccinations. This happens when you join or when deploying to certain overseas areas, and when there is a concern for a specific type of illness or disease that will affect unit health and efficiency. This is a long-standing practice: for example, Yellow fever, Typhoid, Cholera, Tetanus. But, is that the case for every vaccine, e.g., COVID?

In 2012, the Navy-Marine Corps Court of Criminal Appeals affirmed Mixon's convictions on various offenses which included refusing the Anthrax vaccine. The Court of Appeals for the Armed Forces denied his petition.

Mixon was supposed to deploy to Afghanistan and said his religious beliefs meant he had to refuse the Anthrax and Smallpox vaccines.. He pleaded guilty to disobeying the order and did not defend on the order being unlawful because of the conflict with his religious beliefs. So, it appears that refusing for religious reasons is still open to debate in the military justice process.

So, not only is the military fascist, it's now communist too?


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> Most countries on earth have used the military as their LAB RATS in history.  Doesn't make it right.  And doesn't make it a LAWFULL ORDER.  Biden ORDERED IT.  A whole bunch in our military have said LETS GO BRANDON.
> 
> Now it's a purge........Communist tactics to purge the military of those who would stand up for rights in this country.  So they can get in their brain washed types instead.


August 25 2021
Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin on Wednesday ordered all military members to begin receiving the coronavirus vaccine following the Food and Drug Administration giving full approval to Pfizer’s shot. 

Austin told commanders to “impose ambitious timelines for implementation” as the COVID vaccine is added to the list of inoculations that US troops receive as part of their service.

“To defend this Nation, we need a healthy and ready force,” Austin wrote in the memo announcing the directive. “After careful consultation with medical experts and military leadership, and with the support of the President, I have determined that mandatory vaccination against coronavirus.

So, if President Biden does order members of the military to take the vaccine, the failure to comply would be treated as a criminal act and could result in prosecution, confinement, and premature separation from the military in the form of a dishonorable discharge. For Officers, they could also face liability for a violation of article 133; the catch all provision banning any behavior deemed “conduct unbecoming an officer and gentleman.” This is the worst-case scenario for anyone on active duty with the military for a “failure to follow a lawful order” type prosecution.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Blues Man said:


> So once again I'll ask you.
> 
> How does that statement imply I ever went to the Middle East?
> 
> And A little FYI.
> 
> No one write _the ME _when referring to a state.
> 
> You don't say I went to the Maine unless you are talking about a battleship
> 
> You say I went to ME for the weekend.  (I went to Maine for the weekend)
> 
> The ME should have been easy to figure out though


Really?
You still didn't state what you meant.
ME?

How to *abbreviate Middle East*? 4 short forms of Middle East. *Abbreviation for Middle East*:

30 Categories
Sort
Middle East Abbreviation


MEMiddle EastArmed Forces,RAF,WW2MDEMiddle EastTechnology,ExplorationMEAMiddle EastAutomotive SystemsMID EASTMiddle East


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> You've explained that you/Americans have/should have the choice to wander around infecting others. It's perfectly clear.
> 
> I understand how the US has  ≈ 4% of world population and  ≈ 15% of COVID fatalities.


So what?

Why do you care what Americans do in America?

No one here gives a shit what you sheep fuckers do in New Zealand


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> So what?


The US does tend to lecture.


----------



## bambu.

Some people need lecturing.


----------



## bambu.

RodISHI said:


> Reject putting any med or tracking apps on your phones. We still have a flip phone and if that becomes an issue we'll go back to landline only.


I downloaded the Australian govt's 'Covid safe" app to my phone.
It runs continually...the govt's 'Covid tracers' can use it to contact me if necessary.

"The govt will track you" people cried out.
Said people seem to think they live in a secret part of society the govt doesn't know about. 

Now, when I leave home I have to carry proof of my name and address, and vaccination status...proof of full Covid vaccination to travel     some places...and produce them to a police officer or official is requested.

Before Covid, and anywhere and everywhere, when driving a car I can be stopped by the police and asked to produce my photo driving licence ID to them.
Can't do that...you get fined. You'll then be asked to state your full name and address. Refuse to do that you will likely be arrested and taken back to the police station and locked in a cell until you do.
Digital licences are now available on phones...so there's no real excuse.

The govt knows who I am, where I live, what I look like, my age, and everything else about me.
Anyone who is only doing legal things in plain sight has nothing to fear from Covid tracing apps.


----------



## cnm

bambu. said:


> Some people need lecturing.


I imagine you also think they need the invasion or the destabilising operations which tend to follow.


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> The US does tend to lecture.


And just what are you doing?


----------



## bambu.

cnm said:


> I imagine you also think they need the invasion or the destabilising operations which tend to follow.


Sometimes they heed the warnings in the lectures...sometimes not.
Saddam didn't heed...look what happened to him.


----------



## RodISHI

bambu. said:


> I downloaded the Australian govt's 'Covid safe" app to my phone.
> It runs continually...the govt's 'Covid tracers' can use it to contact me if necessary.
> 
> "The govt will track you" people cried out.
> Said people seem to think they live in a secret part of society the govt doesn't know about.
> 
> Now, when I leave home I have to carry proof of my name and address, and vaccination status...proof of full Covid vaccination to travel     some places...and produce them to a police officer or official is requested.
> 
> Before Covid, and anywhere and everywhere, when driving a car I can be stopped by the police and asked to produce my photo driving licence ID to them.
> Can't do that...you get fined. You'll then be asked to state your full name and address. Refuse to do that you will likely be arrested and taken back to the police station and locked in a cell until you do.
> Digital licences are now available on phones...so there's no real excuse.
> 
> The govt knows who I am, where I live, what I look like, my age, and everything else about me.
> Anyone who is only doing legal things in plain sight has nothing to fear from Covid tracing apps.


^ Idiot ^


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> And just what are you doing?


Certainly not lecturing nation states.


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Certainly not lecturing nation states.


No you're just lecturing the Americans on this board constantly and you can't seem to take the hint when Americans tell you that we don't really care about what you people do on your little sheep ranch that you call a country.

Maybe you should tens to your own yard and I'll tend to mine.


----------



## bambu.

RodISHI said:


> ^ Idiot ^


lol

The govt knows who you are, where you are, what you're doing...you can't hide.


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> No you're just lecturing the Americans on this board constantly


A few times. Most are just observations you find uncomfortable as they breach the cushion of delusions you've built up.


----------



## RodISHI

bambu. said:


> I downloaded the Australian govt's 'Covid safe" app to my phone.
> It runs continually...the govt's 'Covid tracers' can use it to contact me if necessary.
> 
> "The govt will track you" people cried out.
> Said people seem to think they live in a secret part of society the govt doesn't know about.
> 
> Now, when I leave home I have to carry proof of my name and address, and vaccination status...proof of full Covid vaccination to travel     some places...and produce them to a police officer or official is requested.
> 
> Before Covid, and anywhere and everywhere, when driving a car I can be stopped by the police and asked to produce my photo driving licence ID to them.
> Can't do that...you get fined. You'll then be asked to state your full name and address. Refuse to do that you will likely be arrested and taken back to the police station and locked in a cell until you do.
> Digital licences are now available on phones...so there's no real excuse.
> 
> The govt knows who I am, where I live, what I look like, my age, and everything else about me.
> Anyone who is only doing legal things in plain sight has nothing to fear from Covid tracing apps.


^idiot^


----------



## eagle1462010

cnm said:


> A few times. Most are just observations you find uncomfortable as they breach the cushion of delusions you've built up.


lol

When we need the advice from a Fascist Gov't  we'll call you.

Your country done went FULL FASCIST there.  Fining people.  Gonna Throw them in jail over this stinking Covid.  

Sorry.  You guys suck right now.


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> A few times. Most are just observations you find uncomfortable as they breach the cushion of delusions you've built up.


Nothing you say makes me uncomfortable.

Don't flatter yourself.

And my belief in people having the freedom to make their own choices isn't delusional but your apparent lust to control people certainly is.


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> Nothing you say makes me uncomfortable.


Yeah?

 Right.


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> And my belief in people having the freedom to make their own choices isn't delusional


Your belief that people should be free to wander around infecting others is a delusion.


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Yeah?
> 
> Right.


my belief in people having the freedom to make their own choices isn't delusional but your apparent lust to control people certainly is.


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Your belief that people should be free to wander around infecting others is a delusion.


Why are you worried about them if you are vaccinated?

I'm vaccinated so I'm not worried.

You must be some sort of paranoid coward


----------



## eagle1462010

cnm said:


> Your belief that people should be free to wander around infecting others is a delusion.


Look at Leaky vaccines.  It's the other way around.  

You are vaccinated.  Why do you worry.  You are PROTECTED the new definition of vaccine.  lmao

Antibiotics could fall under the definition of vaccine now.


----------



## eagle1462010

The Original Antigenic Sin: How the vaccines might be making COVID-19 worse - LifeSite
					

My thesis is that the double-vaccinated and triple-vaccinated are driving the transmission of the Delta variant and that this has severe consequences for the vulnerable unvaccinated and the vaccinated, too.




					www.lifesitenews.com
				




It is now abundantly clear that the COVID-19 vaccines are ‘leaky’ (leaky vaccines do not stop infection or transmission and allow for immune escape) and do not sterilize the COVID virus. Either they are non-neutralizing, or they lose the neutralizing capacity very quickly. These vaccines show that the more vaccinated a nation is, the more problems it has with the vaccine in terms of escalating infections. These vaccines do not adequately protect the upper respiratory tract. The data is clear that the vaccinated can transmit the virus as efficiently as some people who are completely unprotected. Immunity from the vaccines seems to last only about 4 to 5 months, and thus how could anyone think we can achieve population level herd immunity with these vaccines? It is virtually impossible that these vaccines could get us to herd immunity. There is a zero chance. Yet are we about to accept boosting every 5 months? Do we know if the immune system is designed for this? This, as well as antibody dependent enhancement (ADE) and antibody mediated viral enhancement (AMVE), was not studied. This was a catastrophic omission and failure by the vaccine developers and the FDA as the key regulator in enforcing this.

My thesis is that the double-vaccinated and triple-vaccinated (likely quadruple vaccinated in Israel) are driving the transmission of the Delta variant and that this has severe consequences for the vulnerable unvaccinated and the vaccinated, too. They are potentially functioning as asymptomatic super spreaders. I suggest that these COVID vaccines are keeping the vaccinated person alive but allowing for infection and transmission which could permit very virulent strains to circulate within a population. What we are seeing at present cannot really be explained by differences in variants and this breakdown in infections among vaccinated persons. People who are double vaccinated are being made to shed virus at alarmingly high levels.


----------



## RodISHI

eagle1462010 said:


> The Original Antigenic Sin: How the vaccines might be making COVID-19 worse - LifeSite
> 
> 
> My thesis is that the double-vaccinated and triple-vaccinated are driving the transmission of the Delta variant and that this has severe consequences for the vulnerable unvaccinated and the vaccinated, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifesitenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now abundantly clear that the COVID-19 vaccines are ‘leaky’ (leaky vaccines do not stop infection or transmission and allow for immune escape) and do not sterilize the COVID virus. Either they are non-neutralizing, or they lose the neutralizing capacity very quickly. These vaccines show that the more vaccinated a nation is, the more problems it has with the vaccine in terms of escalating infections. These vaccines do not adequately protect the upper respiratory tract. The data is clear that the vaccinated can transmit the virus as efficiently as some people who are completely unprotected. Immunity from the vaccines seems to last only about 4 to 5 months, and thus how could anyone think we can achieve population level herd immunity with these vaccines? It is virtually impossible that these vaccines could get us to herd immunity. There is a zero chance. Yet are we about to accept boosting every 5 months? Do we know if the immune system is designed for this? This, as well as antibody dependent enhancement (ADE) and antibody mediated viral enhancement (AMVE), was not studied. This was a catastrophic omission and failure by the vaccine developers and the FDA as the key regulator in enforcing this.
> 
> My thesis is that the double-vaccinated and triple-vaccinated (likely quadruple vaccinated in Israel) are driving the transmission of the Delta variant and that this has severe consequences for the vulnerable unvaccinated and the vaccinated, too. They are potentially functioning as asymptomatic super spreaders. I suggest that these COVID vaccines are keeping the vaccinated person alive but allowing for infection and transmission which could permit very virulent strains to circulate within a population. What we are seeing at present cannot really be explained by differences in variants and this breakdown in infections among vaccinated persons. People who are double vaccinated are being made to shed virus at alarmingly high levels.


We are seeing the fruition of the attempt to control and enslave the entire world through panic porn. Remember the Ebola scare? They made it sound like it was transferred similar to the flu from what I recalled too.









						EBOLA HOAX - Dr Jennifer Daniels Interviewed by Deanna Spingola (ARCHIVED 10.13.2014)
					

Dr. Daniels joins Deanna Spingola on her show, Spingola and Friends to discuss the Ebola hoax.  What is it and Why is the Government using it to impose FEAR & TYRANNY.  NEW WEBSITE as of 8/2021: https://vitalitycycles.com/ DISCOUNT on VITALITY CAPSULES: http://vitalitycycles.refr.cc/jeannam...




					www.brighteon.com


----------



## eagle1462010

RodISHI said:


> We are seeing the fruition of the attempt to control and enslave the entire world through panic porn. Remember the Ebola scare? They made it sound like it was transferred similar to the flu from what I recalled too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EBOLA HOAX - Dr Jennifer Daniels Interviewed by Deanna Spingola (ARCHIVED 10.13.2014)
> 
> 
> Dr. Daniels joins Deanna Spingola on her show, Spingola and Friends to discuss the Ebola hoax.  What is it and Why is the Government using it to impose FEAR & TYRANNY.  NEW WEBSITE as of 8/2021: https://vitalitycycles.com/ DISCOUNT on VITALITY CAPSULES: http://vitalitycycles.refr.cc/jeannam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brighteon.com


That virus was lethal.  And in those kind of viruses the hosts die out quick and it can't replicate anymore.


----------



## RodISHI

eagle1462010 said:


> That virus was lethal.  And in those kind of viruses the hosts die out quick and it can't replicate anymore.


It is a food born disease. I'm in agreement with the ladies in that video, they were seeing how far they could go concerning scare mongering and stripping the rights of anyone they would call possibly in contact with the infected.


----------



## Colin norris

Concerned American said:


> But first they took their guns.



THEY DID NOT TAKE THEIR GUNS YOU IDIOT. They voluntarily handed them in and received compensation for it.  
What difference would it have made if they still had guns? Take over a tyrannical government like you nuts have  been threatening to do for 200 years? 
Australia is civilised unlije most gun nuts in America.  They are brave enough with guns. 
You know nothing about the place fool.


----------



## Blues Man

Colin norris said:


> THEY DID NOT TAKE THEIR GUNS YOU IDIOT. They voluntarily handed them in and received compensation for it.
> What difference would it have made if they still had guns? Take over a tyrannical government like you nuts have  been threatening to do for 200 years?
> Australia is civilised unlije most gun nuts in America.  They are brave enough with guns.
> You know nothing about the place fool.


The guns were banned which is why people turned them in so it was either that or get charged for possession of an illegal weapon



			https://cdn1.sph.harvard.edu/wp-content/uploads/sites/1264/2012/10/bulletins_australia_spring_2011.pdf
		


_The 1996 National Firearms Agreement (NFA), passed in response to the April 28, 1996 Port Arthur, Tasmania massacre of 35 people, banned semi-automatic and pump-action rifles and shotguns, bought back more than 650,000 of these weapons from existing owners_


----------



## RodISHI

Aussie lawmaker opposing medical tyranny escorted to COVID quarantine hotel
					

Law enforcement escorted an Australian legislator who vocally opposed vaccine mandates and other forms of medical tyranny to a quarantine hotel. South Australia (SA) Senator Alex Antic, who has now been forced to undergo a two-week isolation period, called the move “premeditated.” Officers from...




					immunization.news


----------



## Colin norris

Blues Man said:


> The guns were banned which is why people turned them in so it was either that or get charged for possession of an illegal weapon
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn1.sph.harvard.edu/wp-content/uploads/sites/1264/2012/10/bulletins_australia_spring_2011.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> _The 1996 National Firearms Agreement (NFA), passed in response to the April 28, 1996 Port Arthur, Tasmania massacre of 35 people, banned semi-automatic and pump-action rifles and shotguns, bought back more than 650,000 of these weapons from existing owners_



I think you had better read the legislation before you continue making a fool of yourself. 

Even if they banned everything, how will a gun guarantee freedom when you people have never tested the issue.  Not ever. 
Don't give me the crap the government are frightened you might because they aren't. 

If Biden introduces mandates, it will happen regardless if how many guns you have.  You won't be able to go outside before long nor enter shops with being jabbed. 
So stay at home with your silly pop guns.  See if they pay the bills and mortgage. 
You're on a loser son and your childish toys will not help.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> Australia- 187,041 covid  cases...............1873 deaths.
> US- 47, 693,516 covid cases..............780,775 deaths.
> 
> So, what did your gun stop?


Move to Australia then and surrender your freedom for perceived safety.
BTW - Australia has zero illegal immigrants.
Democrats let them flood into America and many are infected.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Colin norris said:


> I think you had better read the legislation before you continue making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Even if they banned everything, how will a gun guarantee freedom when you people have never tested the issue.  Not ever.
> Don't give me the crap the government are frightened you might because they aren't.
> 
> If Biden introduces mandates, it will happen regardless if how many guns you have.  You won't be able to go outside before long nor enter shops with being jabbed.
> So stay at home with your silly pop guns.  See if they pay the bills and mortgage.
> You're on a loser son and your childish toys will not help.


A few dozen unarmed protesters still has Democrats piddling their pants.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Weatherman2020 said:


> Move to Australia then and surrender your freedom for perceived safety.
> BTW - Australia has zero illegal immigrants.
> Democrats let them flood into America and many are infected.


I should have, when I had the opportunity.

If you are over 40 years old and not in a relationship with an Australian then time is not on your side as the age limit for moving to Australia is 45 years old for the 189 and 190 visa. We always recommend that you start the procedure as soon as possible, and remember that the rules apply in all cases without exception.

The age limit for Skill Select visa classes is 45 years, so if you are too old to get a visa.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> I should have, when I had the opportunity.
> 
> If you are over 40 years old and not in a relationship with an Australian then time is not on your side as the age limit for moving to Australia is 45 years old for the 189 and 190 visa. We always recommend that you start the procedure as soon as possible, and remember that the rules apply in all cases without exception.
> 
> The age limit for Skill Select visa classes is 45 years, so if you are too old to get a visa.


It’s a free country. Fly there today. Or stow away on a cargo ship. Obviously a racist nation for putting limits on immigration.  Your kind of place.


----------



## RodISHI

Weatherman2020 said:


> It’s a free country. Fly there today. Or stow away on a cargo ship. Obviously a racist nation for putting limits on immigration.  Your kind of place.


Not a free country at this point. They have sent their military in to force vaccinate aborigine and other regular citizens plus whomever doesn't tow the line will be imprisoned in their covid camps. 

Just a wild guess but I'm thinking it has to do with SDG bonds or something along those lines. Someone bet big and facing a big loss if they don't get rid of the original peeps there and a large mass of the rest of their populace. Hopefully their military will rebel at this mass slaughter.

201110-hsbc-sdg-bond-and-sukuk-report-2020.pdf​https://www.hsbc.com › hsbc › investors › pdfs


PDF


HSBC UN _Sustainable Development Goals Bond_ and Sukuk Report ... to the related HSBC _SDG Bond_ Framework, created alongside ... _Australia_, Dubai, India,.








Sukuk Report - International Islamic Financial Market​https://www.iifm.net › public › sukuk-reports




IIFM _Sukuk Report_ 2011 (1st Edition). IIFM is a global standard-setting body of the Islamic Financial Services Industry (IFSI) focusing on standardization ...



Global Sukuk Market Dashboard: 3Q21 - Fitch Ratings​https://www.fitchratings.com › research › islamic-finance




Oct 13, 2021 — _Sukuk Market_ Profile: Global outstanding sukuk reached USD775.4 billion in 3Q21, 2.8% higher qoq (Bloomberg data). _Sukuk issuance_ from the ...

Global Sukuk Market Growth to Continue in 2021 and Beyond​
Jul 14, 2021 — Global outstanding sukuk reached USD754.1 billion in 2Q21 (5% higher than 1Q21). _Sukuk issuance_ with maturities of more than 18 months from the ...

THE SUKUK HANDBOOK: A SUMMARY - Latham & Watkins ...​https://www.lw.com › thoughtLeadership › guide-...

PDF


The global _sukuk market_ has seen rapid growth since the financial crisis. Global sukuk issuances reached US$116.4 billion in 20141 and are estimated to reach ...


----------



## Weatherman2020

RodISHI said:


> Not a free country at this point. They have sent their military in to force vaccinate aborigine and other regular citizens plus whomever doesn't tow the line will be imprisoned in their covid camps.
> 
> Just a wild guess but I'm thinking it has to do with SDG bonds or something along those lines. Someone bet big and facing a big loss if they don't get rid of the original peeps there and a large mass of the rest of their populace. Hopefully their military will rebel at this mass slaughter.
> 
> 201110-hsbc-sdg-bond-and-sukuk-report-2020.pdf​https://www.hsbc.com › hsbc › investors › pdfs
> 
> 
> PDF
> 
> 
> HSBC UN _Sustainable Development Goals Bond_ and Sukuk Report ... to the related HSBC _SDG Bond_ Framework, created alongside ... _Australia_, Dubai, India,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukuk Report - International Islamic Financial Market​https://www.iifm.net › public › sukuk-reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIFM _Sukuk Report_ 2011 (1st Edition). IIFM is a global standard-setting body of the Islamic Financial Services Industry (IFSI) focusing on standardization ...
> 
> 
> Global Sukuk Market Dashboard: 3Q21 - Fitch Ratings​https://www.fitchratings.com › research › islamic-finance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 13, 2021 — _Sukuk Market_ Profile: Global outstanding sukuk reached USD775.4 billion in 3Q21, 2.8% higher qoq (Bloomberg data). _Sukuk issuance_ from the ...
> 
> Global Sukuk Market Growth to Continue in 2021 and Beyond​
> Jul 14, 2021 — Global outstanding sukuk reached USD754.1 billion in 2Q21 (5% higher than 1Q21). _Sukuk issuance_ with maturities of more than 18 months from the ...
> THE SUKUK HANDBOOK: A SUMMARY - Latham & Watkins ...​https://www.lw.com › thoughtLeadership › guide-...
> 
> PDF
> 
> 
> The global _sukuk market_ has seen rapid growth since the financial crisis. Global sukuk issuances reached US$116.4 billion in 20141 and are estimated to reach ...


Australia is North Korea lite


----------



## RodISHI




----------



## .oldschool

RodISHI said:


> Not a free country at this point. They have sent their military in to force vaccinate aborigine and other regular citizens plus whomever doesn't tow the line will be imprisoned in their covid camps.
> 
> Just a wild guess but I'm thinking it has to do with SDG bonds or something along those lines. Someone bet big and facing a big loss if they don't get rid of the original peeps there and a large mass of the rest of their populace. Hopefully their military will rebel at this mass slaughter.
> 
> 201110-hsbc-sdg-bond-and-sukuk-report-2020.pdf​https://www.hsbc.com › hsbc › investors › pdfs
> 
> 
> PDF
> 
> 
> HSBC UN _Sustainable Development Goals Bond_ and Sukuk Report ... to the related HSBC _SDG Bond_ Framework, created alongside ... _Australia_, Dubai, India,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukuk Report - International Islamic Financial Market​https://www.iifm.net › public › sukuk-reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIFM _Sukuk Report_ 2011 (1st Edition). IIFM is a global standard-setting body of the Islamic Financial Services Industry (IFSI) focusing on standardization ...
> 
> 
> 
> Global Sukuk Market Dashboard: 3Q21 - Fitch Ratings​https://www.fitchratings.com › research › islamic-finance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 13, 2021 — _Sukuk Market_ Profile: Global outstanding sukuk reached USD775.4 billion in 3Q21, 2.8% higher qoq (Bloomberg data). _Sukuk issuance_ from the ...
> 
> Global Sukuk Market Growth to Continue in 2021 and Beyond​
> Jul 14, 2021 — Global outstanding sukuk reached USD754.1 billion in 2Q21 (5% higher than 1Q21). _Sukuk issuance_ with maturities of more than 18 months from the ...
> 
> THE SUKUK HANDBOOK: A SUMMARY - Latham & Watkins ...​https://www.lw.com › thoughtLeadership › guide-...
> 
> PDF
> 
> 
> The global _sukuk market_ has seen rapid growth since the financial crisis. Global sukuk issuances reached US$116.4 billion in 20141 and are estimated to reach ...



Have a hot cup of tea, a couple of Bex powders, and  a good lie down.


----------



## Colin norris

RodISHI said:


> Not a free country at this point. They have sent their military in to force vaccinate aborigine and other regular citizens plus whomever doesn't tow the line will be imprisoned in their covid camps.
> 
> Just a wild guess but I'm thinking it has to do with SDG bonds or something along those lines. Someone bet big and facing a big loss if they don't get rid of the original peeps there and a large mass of the rest of their populace. Hopefully their military will rebel at this mass slaughter.
> 
> 201110-hsbc-sdg-bond-and-sukuk-report-2020.pdf​https://www.hsbc.com › hsbc › investors › pdfs
> 
> 
> PDF
> 
> 
> HSBC UN _Sustainable Development Goals Bond_ and Sukuk Report ... to the related HSBC _SDG Bond_ Framework, created alongside ... _Australia_, Dubai, India,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukuk Report - International Islamic Financial Market​https://www.iifm.net › public › sukuk-reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIFM _Sukuk Report_ 2011 (1st Edition). IIFM is a global standard-setting body of the Islamic Financial Services Industry (IFSI) focusing on standardization ...
> 
> 
> 
> Global Sukuk Market Dashboard: 3Q21 - Fitch Ratings​https://www.fitchratings.com › research › islamic-finance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 13, 2021 — _Sukuk Market_ Profile: Global outstanding sukuk reached USD775.4 billion in 3Q21, 2.8% higher qoq (Bloomberg data). _Sukuk issuance_ from the ...
> 
> Global Sukuk Market Growth to Continue in 2021 and Beyond​
> Jul 14, 2021 — Global outstanding sukuk reached USD754.1 billion in 2Q21 (5% higher than 1Q21). _Sukuk issuance_ with maturities of more than 18 months from the ...
> 
> THE SUKUK HANDBOOK: A SUMMARY - Latham & Watkins ...​https://www.lw.com › thoughtLeadership › guide-...
> 
> PDF
> 
> 
> The global _sukuk market_ has seen rapid growth since the financial crisis. Global sukuk issuances reached US$116.4 billion in 20141 and are estimated to reach ...


You're a complete idiot.  You know nothing about the place but love the headlines.  Wheres all this mass slaughter bullshit?  Why would they need the military to help?  
You talk as if America discovered freedom when it had it's fair share of convicts.  Get some facts before you belch your ignorant rubbish.   It's a Republican style government there. Happy now?


----------



## RodISHI




----------



## Calypso Jones




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*If Australia is literally CLOSED/SHUT DOWN/LOCKED DOWN, and they aren't allowing any traffic in or out of the country......*

*then HOW did they get the Omicron variant?*


----------

